# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يهزم اهلي مدني برباعية وسيد الأتيام يلحق بالموردة ويهبط للاولى



استرد المريخ صدارته للدوري الممتاز ورفع رصيده الى 60 نقطة في الصدارة وبفارق نقطتين عن الهلال الثاني.. وحقق المريخ فوزاً كبيراً على ضيفه اهلي مدني باربعة اهداف لهدف مساء اليوم على ملعبه في ختام الجولة 25 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وحسم المريخ المباراة منذ الشوط الأول الذي سجل فيه ثلاثية عن طريق كلتشي هدفين وهدف لاوليفيه قبل أن يضيف محمد موسى الهدف الرابع في الشوط الثاني فيما احرز محمد عبد الله كول هدف اهلي مدني الوحيد.. وبالنتيجة لحق اهلي مدني بالموردة وهبط رسمياً من الدرجة الممتازة بعد أن توقف رصيده في 16 نقطة وستكون مباراته امام النيل الحصاحيصا في الجولة 26 عبارة عن تحصيل حاصل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نجم وسط الهلال يتحسر على هبوط الموردة



كتب محمد أحمد بشير “بشة” نجم الهلال الحالي والموردة الأسبق على صفحته في موقع التواصل الإجتماعي “فيس بوك” رسالة حزينة بمناسبة هبوط الموردة إلى الدرجة الأولى، وطالب أهل الموردة بالتكاتف لإعادة ترتيب الأوراق والعودة من جديد إلى الدوري الممتاز، وكتب بشة: الحمدلله علي ما اراد الله صراحة يمتلكني شعور لا أستطيع وصفه في هذه اللحظات، شعور جعل النوم يجافي طرفي، لعبت اليوم مباراة من أصعب المباريات في حياتي تمنيت من الله كثيراً ألا أكون في هذا الموقف الذي جعلني أكون أحد أفراد مباراة هبوط ذلك الصرح العظيم الذي ظل شامخاً لسنين طويلة ألا وهو الموردة، يتملكني حزن لم أشعر به من قبل في حياتي. إنني اعتز جداً بأنني في يوم من الأيام دافعت عن شعار الكلية الحربية اللهب والنار الأزرق والأحمر شعار الهلب، وكنت أتمنى لو أن هناك شيء بيدي كي أقدمه لإنقاذ الموردة، اتمنى من الله العلي العظيم أن يترك أهل الموردة الصراعات وأن يعملوا بنكران للذات وحب وتجرد وعقلانية ومنهجية حتى تعود الموردة لموقعها الريادي.. أعلم جيداً أنهم متى ما اجتمعوا سيستطيعون، وفقكم الله أهل الموردة ومدكم بالقوة حتى تستطيعوا ان تتحملوا وتتخطوا هذه المرارات.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أسامة عطا المنان يشيد بمستوى دوري هذا العام



أكد الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم نائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالإتحاد أن دوري سوداني الممتاز لهذا العام يُعتبر من أقوي الدوريات في الفترة الأخير وذلك نسبة لعدم وضوح الرؤية التي تحدد بطل وثاني المنافسة حتى الآن ومن جهة أخري لم يحدد من سيهبط مباشرة ومن سيلعب مباراة السنترليق وهذا يؤكد أن وتيرة التنافس أصبحت في وضع تصاعدي سيسهم في إعداد الأندية التي ستمثل البلاد في المنافسات الأفريقية القادمة ومن جانب أخر توقع الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان أن يتم أختيار نسخة هذا العام من دوري سوداني كأفضل دوري محلي بقارة أفريقيا كالعام الماضي مشيراً إلى أن مردود هذا العام يعتبر أفضل بكثير من العام المنصرم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بعثة النمور تصل الخرطوم


 عادت بعثة الأهلي شندي للخرطوم مساء اليوم حيث يبدأ الفريق التحضيرات غدا لمواجهة الهلال على ملعبه في الجولة الأخيرة للدوري وحقق النمور فوزا عريضا على حساب مريخ الفاشر برباعية أمس في الجولة قبل الأخيرة وسيقود باسيرو وسفاري الفريق بعد نهاية الإيقاف وأشاد فارس عبد الله نجم الفريق بالفوز الكبير وأكد أن النمور في قمة الجاهزية لمواجهة الهلال المقبلة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نادي الموردة يعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً خلال اليومين المقبلين لمناقشة أسباب الهبوط من الممتاز


كشف رئيس نادي الموردة الريح اسماعيل دمباوي ان مجلس إدارة ناديه سيعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا يكشف من خلاله لوسائل الإعلام أسباب هبوط الفريق من الدوري الممتاز لأول مرة في تاريخه منذ أكثر من 17 عاماً. وقال الريح دمباوي ان هناك العديد من الإخفاقات والأخطاء الإدارية والفنية التي أدت إلى هبوط الموردة من الدوري الممتاز سنكشفه من خلال مؤتمر صحفي سيحدد في وقت لاحق عقب فراغ الفريق من مباراته الأخيرة في المنافسة أمام الأهلي عطبرة في الأسبوع القادم. وكشف ان المؤتمر سيكون بحضور قدامي لاعبي الموردة للحديث عن الأخطاء الفنية بجانب عدد من الإداريين السابقين للحديث عن الخطة الإدارية في المرحلة المقبلة  قال دمباوي انه تلقى اتصالاً من وزير الشباب والرياضة،ووالي ولاية الخرطوم واقروا من خلال الاتصال تقصيرهم نحو نادي الموردة وأعلنوا دعمهم للفريق حتى عودته مرة أخرى لمكانه الطبيعي بالدوري الممتاز ليشكل مرة أخرى مثلث الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ثلاثة أندية ترفض خوض سنترليق الهبوط من الممتاز



ترفض ثلاثة أندية في الدوري الممتاز خوض سنترليق الهبوط مع ثالث الدوري التأهيلي بعد أن تأكد رسماً هبوط الموردة واهلي مدني من الممتاز بعد تجمد رصيدهما في 16 نقطة فقط حيث تسعى اندية النيل الحصاحيصا والأمل عطبرة والنسور الامدرماني للابتعاد عن المركز الثاني عشر في المسابقة والذي يقود صاحب هذا المركز لخوض السنترليق أمام ثالث الدوري التأهيلي.. وتخوض الفرق الثلاثة مواجهات حاسمة في الجولة الأخيرة حيث يستضيف النسور اهلي الخرطوم بامدرمان فيما يحل الأمل ضيفاً على اسود الجبال بكادوقلي فيما يستقبل ملعب مدني لقاء النيل واهلي مدني.. ويبدو موقف الأمل افضل حالاً حيث يحتاج إلى نقطة وحيدة من مباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي للوصول إلى المنطقة الآمنة وتفادي السنترليق ولديه 24 نقطة فيما يملك النسور 22 نقطة ويحتاج للفوز فقط ولا شئ سواه وكذا الحال بالنسبة للنيل الحصاحيصا الذي يملك 21 نقطة فقط وستشهد الجولة الأخيرة صراعاً مثيراً من الفرق الثلاثة لتفادي خوض السنترليق.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مدرب المريخ: الأهلي فلت من هزيمة كبيرة واستبدلت كلتشي لأنه عائد من اصابة



اكد المدرب الالماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ أن فريقه لم يؤدي بشكل جيد في بداية مباراته أمام أهلي مدني مساء اليوم بيد أنه قال إن الهدف الذي أحرزه المريخ أتاح الفرصة للاعبين للتحكم في مجريات المباراة والوصول لشباك الضيوف مرتين في الحصة الأولى قبل أن يضيفوا هدفاً رابعاً في الحصة الثانية وأبان كلتشي أن المباراة حُسمت منذ الشوط الأول وافاد كروجر ان المريخ كان يمكن أن يفوز بأكثر من ستة أو سبعة أهداف لو استغل لاعبو المريخ الفرص الكثيرة , واعتبر كروجر محمد موسي مكسب كبير لأنه واصل تسجيله للاهداف , وكشف كروجر عن أنه فضّل سحب كلتشي للمحافظة عليه  من تفاقم الاصابة التى عاد منها , وقلل من تاثير غياب هيثم مصطفي وباسكال على اداء الفريق امام الاهلي … يذكر أن المريخ كان سحق أهلي مدني برباعية مقابل هدف مستعيداً الصدارة رافعاً رصيده إلى 60 نقطة وبفارق نقطتين عن منافسه الهلال فيما أطاحت الهزيمة اهلي مدني رسمياً من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*محمد موسى : هدفي فى الاهلي رد على جميع المشككين



اوضح مهاجم المريخ  محمد موسى مهاجم المريخ أنه لمواصلة التسجيل مع المريخ للمباراة الثانية على التوالي مؤكد بان الكثيرون اعتبروا الهدف الذي سجله فى مرمي النيل الحصاحيصا صدفه او ضربة حظ , وقال: لكن الهدف في مرمي الاهلي مدني يؤكد عودتي الى صداقة الشباك مجددا , وتمنى محمد موسى المواصلة فى التسجيل فى المباريات القادمة  , مقدما شكره للمدرب كروجر ولزملائه الذين ساندوه .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اوليفية يفوز بنجومية مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي مدني 

 حصل اللاعب اوليفية على نجومية مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي مدني في الاسبوع الـــ(25) من مسابقة الممتاز بعد المستوى المميز الذي قدمه امام الاهلي بجانب احرازه لهدف وصناعته للهدف الاول
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اقامة مباراة المريخ والمريخ الفاشر و الهلال و الاهلي شندي بالاربعاء

في توقيت واحد
 علمت كفرووتر من مصادر عليمة بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بان الاتحاد العام في طريقه لاعلان موعد موحد لمباراتي المريخ و المريخ الفاشر و الهلال و الاهلي شندي في توقيت واحد في الساعة السابعة و النصف مساء من يوم الاربعاء المقبل حيث سيكون هناك مسرحين بملعب استاد الهلال و آخر باستاد المريخ على ان يكون كاس البطولة محمولا على عربة ستقوم الشركة الراعية بتحويله لملعب البطل قبل خمس دقائق من نهاية المواجهات ومعلوم ان الفارق بين الهلال والمريخ نقطتين لصالح المريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الأندية تطالب بالقسمة العادلة لمال الشعب وترفع مذكرة لرئيس الجمهورية 

 أدى هبوط فريق (الموردة) أحد الفرق العريقة في السودان إلى تحريك الساكن في أندية الممتاز , وهموا برفع مذكرة إلى رئاسة الجمهورية مباشرة مطالبين من الحكومة بأن تعدل في توزيع مال الشعب بين جميع أندية (الممتاز). ويعتبر (الموردة) أحد الفرق العريقة في السودان بالإضافة للهلال والمريخ ليشكلوا ثلاثيتهم مثلث الكرة السودانية حيث كانت الموردة تنافس بصورة مستمرة على الألقاب وفي بعض الأحيان يحرزها كما كانت له (صولات وجولات) في المشاركات الخارجية , وسبق فريق الموردة الهلال في التأسيس و المريخ في المشاركات الإفريقية, و في السنوات الأخيرة كثرت المنصرفات على كرة القدم بصورة كبيرة بسبب غلاء أسعار اللاعبين المحللين والأجانب والتعاقدات مع المدربين وبالأخص الأجانب وغيرها مما جعل الفريق العاجز مالياً غير قادر على الصمود , وعاني فريق الموردة التي تلقب بـ(القراقير) والتي كانت تنافس بصورة كبيرة على الألقاب, عانى في المواسم الماضية كثيراً حتى يصمد في (الممتاز) البطولة الأولى في السودان إلا أنه لم يستطع الصمود في الموسم الحالي مثل ما كان يحدث في السنوات القليلة الماضية ليودع البطولة رسمياً ويهبط إلى الدرجة الأولى لفرق الخرطوم لأول مرة منذ إنشاء البطولة مطلع (الخمسينات) وبعد تغير الاسم إلى ( الدوري الممتاز) منتصف التسعينات من القرن الماضي . وارجع عدد من (المورداب) سقوط فريقهم إلى أن بعض الفرق تلقى دعومات مباشرة من الحكومة في إشارة واضحة إلى أندية (الخرطوم 3) والذي أصبح يسمى بالخرطوم الوطني بعد أن وقعت إدارة ناديهم عقد رعاية مع جهاز الأمن الوطني , ونادي (النسور) الذي ترعاه الشرطة وفريق الأهلي الخرطوم التي ترعاه القوات المسلحة , وفريقي هلال كادوقلي ومريخ الفاشر التان تتحصلا على دعم كبير من حكومتي ولا يتيهما وقال بخاري لاعب الموردة السابق بأن الموردة هبطت بسبب دعم الحكومة لبعض الأندية وتجاهل الموردة , وسار في نفس إتجاههم سكرتير نادي (الإتحاد مدني) محمد الطيب وقال نحن نعاني من نفس مشكلة الموردة ونحن نشاركهم في الرأي وكشف الطيب الذي كان يتحدث عبر الهاتف لـ(كفرووتر) أمس بأنهم سيرفعون مذكرة إلى رئيس الجمهورية مباشرة نطالب فيها الحكومة بأن تعدل في توزيع مال الشعب لأن المال قومي وقال : نحن رفعنا مذكرة لرئيس الجمهورية عن طريق وزارة الشباب والرياضة بنفس الشكوى مطالبين من القوات النظامية بأن تعدل في التوزيع لكن الوزارة لم تكلف نفسها حتى استلام مذكرتنا وختم الطيب حديثه بقوله بأن الفوضى تضرب بأطنابها في الرياضة والإتحاد العام عاجز تماماً عن مواجهة الجيش والشرطة والأمن ليطالب منهم العدل لأن الإتحاد نفسه غير عادل, ولم يختلف عنهم العميد حسن العقيد رئيس مجلس إدارة الأهلي شندي في حديثه لـ(المجهر) أمس حيث أكد بأن البقاء في الممتاز أصبح للأجدر مالياً وقال : نحن في نادي الأهلي شندي نعاني كثيراً في توفير المال للمصروفات الكبيرة التي نصرفها شهرياً ونحن ليس ضد الرعاية ولكننا ضد أن ترعى الحكومة اندية محددة على حساب الأندية الأخرى وإلا لأصبح هناك غياب للعدل والذي ما نراه الآن في الدوري الممتاز , بينما أكد أحمد خيري من نادي الأمل عطبرة بأنهم ليس ضد الرعاية من الشركات الخاصة ولكن ضد الحكومة في رعايتها لأندية على حساب أخرى منافسه لها ونطلب منها بأن تعدل في توزيع الرعاية على الأندية , وقال في حديثه لـ(كفرووتر) نحن لا ننكر أن حكومة نهر النيل لا تدعمنا ولكن المبلغ ضئيل مقارنة مع المبالغ التي نصرفها حيث كشف بأنهم يتحصلوا على خمسة عشر ألف جنيه شهرياً من حكومة الولاية, وعبر خيري عن اسفه لما حصل لفريق الموردة وهبوطه من الدرجة الممتازة واعتبره أحد الفرق العريقة في السودان وأنه فقد كبير لأندية الممتاز . وبعد هبوط الموردة رسمياً أمس الأول يبقى كل الفرق التي شاكرت في (الممتاز) بمساها الجديد في منتصف التسعينات من القرن الماضي كلها هبطت ثم عادت بعضها عدا نادي القمة (الهلال والمريخ ).
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الخير يا صفوة
ومشكوووووووووور على الابداع المتواصل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*راحة “48″ ساعة للخرطوم الوطني



منح الجهاز الفني للخرطوم الوطني لاعبيه راحة “48″ ساعة بعد عودة الفريق من عطبرة والخسارة من الأهلي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في الجولة قبل الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري ويؤدي الفريق تدريبا عصر الجمعة على ملعب تقانة كرة القدم تأهبا لمواجهة الإتحاد مدني في الجولة الأخيرة للمسابقة على ملعبه ويفقد الفريق جهود عنبكة وصلاح الأمير للإيقاف


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ترتيب فرق الدوري الممتاز بعد مباريات الاسبوع القبل الاخير للعام 2013 				



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المدرب العام للمريخ السوداني: أقتربنا من لقب الممتاز وسنضع إعتبارا خاصا للفاشر

ذكر المدرب العام لفريق كرة القدم بنادي  المريخ السوداني ان فوز الفريق الكبير على الأهلي مدني برسم  الاسبوع ال25 للدوري الممتاز قربهم من اللقب كثيرا, داعيا جماهير الفريق  إلى الإحتشاد بالملعب الأسبوع القادم لمؤازرة الفريق في آخر مباراة لمؤازرة  اللاعبين والإحتفال باللقب, مبينا في مؤتمر صحفي عقب المباراة أنهم لن  يستيهنوا بمريخ الفاشر بعد خسارته الثقيلة بشندي.

وكان المريخ قد فاز مساء الامس الأهلي مدني 4-1, واستمر في صدارته للممتاز السوداني

وقال إبراهومة:لعبنا مباراة جيدة جدا , كما طبق اللاعبون التكتيك الذي رسمه لهم الجهاز الفني بشكل جيد.
وأضاف:  هذه النتيجة قربتنا من الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز, ولكن يجب أن نذكر أن  الأهلي مدني كان ندا قويا قاتل ولم يستسلم حتى آخر لحظة بل وأحرز هدف  في آخر دقيقة,.

وحول المباراة الآخيرة أمام مريخ الفاشر قال: هذه  المباراة مهمة جدا, ولن نستهين بمريخ الفاشر لأنه خسر 0-4 من الأهلي شندي , وسوف نضع له إعتبارا خاصا,.

ودعا المدرب العام لفريق المريخ  جماهير الفريق إلى الحضور المبكر لملء مدرجات الإستاد في المباراة الآخيرة  لمؤازرة اللاعبين وللإحتفال بلقب البطولة, مبشرا بعودة صانع ألعاب الفريق  هيثم مصطفى ولاعب المحور باسكال واوا العاجي في المباراة القادمة لتكون  صفوف الفريق مكتملةو مشيدا بعودة المدافع على جعفر للمشاركة بعد ثلاث  مباريات من الغياب وقال عنه أن مشاركته جاءت جيدة ولم يتأثر كثيرا بفترة  الغياب.

*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*مبروك للمريخ كسب الثلاثة نقاظ و الإنتصار الكبير ب 1/4
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*وزير الرياضة بالنيل الأزرق يؤكد جاهزية استاد الدمازين لاستقبال قمة كأس السودان
 قال وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية النيل الأزرق الأستاذ الصادق إن العمل اكتمل في استاد الدمازين وأصبح جاهزاً لاستقبال لقاء القمة في نهائي مسابقة كأس السودان في الخامس والعشرين من نوفمبر الحالي وقال في تصريح للصدى إن العمل اكتمل من كافة الجوانب وأن المرحلة الأخيرة تمثلت في تركيب السياج وأعمال الطلاء ثم إنجازها أمس وطالب المشككين في ذلك بمتابعة برنامج عالم الرياضة بتلفزيون السودان يوم غدٍ الجمعة ومشاهدة شريط الفيديو الذي يحوي كل مراحل العمل في الاستاد وأوضح أن ولايته أكملت ترتيباتها لاستقبال هذا الحدث الكبير وأن اللجنة العليا التي يرأسها ظلت تعقد اجتماعات باستمرار كما إن كل اللجان المتفرعة أنجزت المهام الموكلة لها وأعلن الوزير عن ترحيبه من جديد بناديي القمة والإعلام الرياضي وضيوف الولاية.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب الموردة: الصراعات والمؤامرات قادت للهبوط

تأسف محمد بابكر المغربي مدرب الموردة على هبوط الفريق من الدرجة الممتازة بعد 17 عاماً في المنافسة لم يهبط فيها الفريق من قبل وقال مغربي إن الجميع داخل قلعة الموردة مسئول عما حدث وهبوط الفريق إلى الدرجة الأولى وقال: نعلم أن ذلك يحز في نفوس الجميع  خاصة في الموردة الفريق العريق لكن أعتقد أن ذلك كان مؤشرا لما يعيش فيه النادي ليس الأمس فقط بل على مدار سنوات طويلة وأضاف: في كل موسم كانت تسلم الجرة لكن الموسم الحالي ودع الفريق رسميا ولا أجد غضاضة في القول أن الصراعات والمؤامرات في ساحة الموردة هي التي أودت بالفريق إلى الهبوط من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز فنادينا على مدار تاريخه يضرب به المثل في الإلتفاف حول الفريق وخدمة النادي تحت مظلة العطاء للشعار لكن اليوم نادي الموردة إختلف والصراعات والضرب تحت الحزام أحدثا الإنشقاق في النادي حتى وصل إلى هذا الوضع الحزين والهبوط من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ولكن ذلك كان متوقعا في الموسم الحالي قياسا على مامر به الفريق من وضع صعب جلعه في عنق الزجاجة ولم ينجح في تفادي الموقف.

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخوة الكرام محمد النادر وابوالبنات ندعو لكما دوما بموفور الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور ود النادر وأبو البنات
لكما عاطر التحايا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الاصابة تحرم كلتشي من اكمال المباراة امام الاهلي امس الاول




اجرى مدرب المريخ الالماني مايكل كروجر تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب كلتشي اوسونوا صاحب الهدفين الاول والثاني مصابا وحل بدلا عنه اللاعب محمد موسي قبل نهاية الشوط الاول بست دقائق .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

اسعد الله يومكم الاخوة الكرام محمد النادر وابوالبنات ندعو لكما دوما بموفور الصحة والعافية



واسعد صباحك بكل حب وسعادة حبيبنا ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مشكور ود النادر وأبو البنات
لكما عاطر التحايا



تسلم يا صفوة
يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

* ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﺇﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 

تحصلت مصادر إخبارية على خطاب الدعوة التى تم إرسالها يوم امس الأربعاء لمجلسى المريخ والهلال للمشاركة فى دورة رياضية ضخمة بالإمارات تحت إسم ( أفراح الإمارات) وذلك إحتفالا بالعيد الوطنى للدولة وسيشارك بجانب القمة فريقا الأهلى والزمالك وأربعة اندية إماراتية بحسب الدعوة وقد حدد لإنطلاقة الدورة يوم الثامن والعشرين من نوفمبر الجارى.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*القلم الأحمر // داوود عبدالحق ابورونق //--
مريخ يفتح النفس //---
•	واصل مريخ السعد وفخر البلد انتصاراته الداوية ومسيرته الناجحة في الدوري الممتاز وسحق اهلي مدني برباعية مقابل هدف وبذلك يتصدر جدول المنافسة بكل ثقة واقتدار وتبقت على الحلو خطوة واحدة ويعود كأس الممتاز الى مكانه الطبيعي .
•	انه المريخ الزعيم الاصلي ولن نقول ان المريخ استرد الصدارة لأنه لم يفقدها طوال الدورة الثانية فالمريح هو الجسارة والريادة والأصالة حلق بنا في دنيا الطرب والفن والهندسة وامتعنا بالعروض الرائعة والمدهشة 
•	المريخ بمن حضر لم يتأثر المارد الاحمر بغياب عناصر مؤثرة خاصة في خط الوسط فقدم الزعيم عرضا مقنعا وانهى المبارة وقتلها من الشوط الاول الذي احرز فيه رماته ثلاث اهداف انهت كل طموحات سيد الاتيام وحرر له شهادة الهبوط ومغادرة الممتاز .
•	لم يجد المريخ أي صعوبة في الضغط على لاعبي الاهلي والسيطرة على مجريات المباراة واحراز ثلاثة اهداف انهت مغامرة الاهلي وطمئنت الصفوة واراحت بالهم .
•	كعادته تالق الكوبرا كلاتشي واحرز هدفين ولو لا الاصابة كان يمكن اضافة اهداف اخري نكفل له الفوز بهداف الممتاز وايضا برز المدافع على جعفر ومعه الجوكر امير كمال والطرف الايسر غاندي كان شعلة من النشاط اما نجم المباراة اوليفيه فقد تحرك كثيرا وبذل مجهودا جبارا واحرز هدفا وصنع الهدف الاول الا انه اضاع اهداف كثيرة في الشوط الثاني كانت كفيلة برفع غلة المريخ لعدد كبير 
•	 راجي لعب في غير محله وظهر تائها وكانت اغلب تمريراته خطا وكان يجب على كروجر الدفع بالباشا لمنحه مزيدا من الثقة .
•	اكرم كان متألقا ولا يلام على الهدف الذي ولج شباكه وتمنيت من كروجر وبعد ان تقدم المريخ برباعية ان يعطى الفرصة للحارس الاحتياطي محمد حتى يكتسب حساسية المباريات .
•	حقق المريخ المراد وسحق الاهلاوية برباعية حلوة وجميلة اسعدت الصفوةواحبطت حبايبنا الزرق خاصة الجعلي وكتاحة ونقول لهم الممتاز تشمو قدحة وكفاية عليكم صدارة اليوم الواحد .
•	تبقت للزعيم مباراة السلاطين وهي مباراة مهمة لانها تعتبر مباراة كأس ومباراة تتويج باللقب ويجب ان لا يستهتر نجوم المريخ وجهازهم الفني فالممتاز في الميدان وتبقت تسعون دقيقة .
•	الاهلي مدني لقب بسيد الاتيام لعراقته وحزنا لهبوطه لكننا نثق في عودته في الموسم القادم بعد اهتمام حكومة الولاية به وتقديم الدعم له وحتما سيعود سريعا 
•	حضر الحضري وشارك في التمارين وعندما احس بأن كروجر لن يجامله ويشركه في باقي المباريات هرول مسرعا للقاهرة وبدون ان يأخذ اذنا مدعيا ان والدته مريضة وحقيقة لقد ملينا وسئمنا من مسلسل الحضري وبتنا لا نرغب فيه لكن السؤال كيف سافر الحضري ومعه سليماني اين دور دائرة الكرة اين الحزم والنظام الذي بشرنا به سعادة الامين العام لماذا تحدث مثل هذه الفوضي في نادي كبير وعريق مثل المريخ اين دور مجلس الادارة يجب وقف مثل هذه الفوضى ومحاسبة المقصرين 
•	في ليلة كالحة السواد وسط اجواء حزينة ودعت موردة الجسارة موردة الهلب الدوري الممتاز بعد ان حرر نادي الهلال شهادة المغادرة رسميا بالفوز بهدفين نظيفين حقيقة الموردة عاشت هذا الموسم ظروف صعبة تمثلت في انعدام الدعم و الخلافات والصراعات التي انهشت جسم الموردة واضعفتها نتمني للموردة تجاوز كل الظروف الصعبة والعودة سريعا لقطار الممتاز فهي تمثل فاكهة الممتاز وهي من اعرق فرق الممتاز .
•	كل الفعاليات الاجتماعية والرياضية والثقافية بالاحساء يشاطرون الدكتور حاتم بمستشفي الملك فهد الاحزان في وفاة والده المرحوم /سيد احمد محمد والتي حدثت بالسودان الاسبوع الماضي والعزاء موصول الي ابناء المرحوم محمد بليبا وفيصل ومعاوية بالسودان والى عديله فيصل نفراوي بالهفوف نسال الله ان يغفر للمرحوم ويدخله فسيح جناته وان يلهم اهله و ذويه الصبر والسلوان وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ليس بالمال وحده هبطت الموردة
الكاتب: سامر العمرابي

كما كان متوقعا هبطت الموردة العراقة والتاريخ من الدورى الممتاز وودعت دورى الأضواء والشهرة وسط حسرة كبيرة وحزن بالغ فى ليلة مأساوية بكل المقاييس..لا أحد فى الوسط الرياضى أو المجتمع السودانى عموما تقبل هبوط الموردة ..كل من له علاقة بكرة القدم أو القلة التى لاتتعامل معا لم يهضموا سقوط الهلب وغرق البارجة.
الموردة التى تعتبر أعرق أندية السودان والأقدم على المريخ والهلال بكل جماهيريتهما إحتفظت لنفسها بموقع مميز فى المقدمة وصارت الضلع الثالث للقمة رغم أن غلاة المتعصبين والمنفعلين من أهلها يرونها الضلع الأول ولايضعون إعتبارا ولايقيمون وزنا للقمة المريخ والهلال وهذه واحدة من أقوى أسباب سقوط القراقير.
لانحمل المسؤولية فى الهبوط المحزن لمجلس الريح دمباوى وحده ويجب ألا يظلم الموردة هذا الرجل لأنه ببساطة صنع تاريخ النادى الحديث وقف وراء تسجيلات النجوم الذين غيروا شكل الموردة فى التسعينات جيل هيثم السعودى ونميرى سكر ومحمود المستقبل ومحمد الخاتم وعلى كابو وحضرة وأسعد حبة وغيرهم ويمها تغنى المورداب مع الكوتش برهان يالله يارحمن الهلال مالو زعلان..ولاعبنا ياحضرة موردتنا منتصرة..ويالها من أيام.
ولكن من يتحملون مسؤولية هبط الموردة التى ظلت تترنح لخمس سنوات سابقة وتبقى بقدرة قادر فى الممتاز..هم الذين رفضوا التطور ومواكبة العصر الحديث لكرة القدم وأدمنوا البقاء فى المورثات العقيمة وأكسبوا الموردة الحنينة عداء كل الناس وفقدوا الإحساس بالنادى والشعار وتفرغوا فقط لإبعاد كل صاحب فكر ومال عن ديار الموردة.
أين محمود محمد الامين حامد.. وأين الرشيد ميرغنى.. أين عمر التوم ومختار التوم وأين البروف عبدالهادى تميم الذى نجح فى إستقطاب الدعم للموردة من رئاسة الجمهورية مباشرة وبفضل جهوده وعلاقاته وحكمته أصبح للموردة مبلغ خمسون ألف جنيه شهريا تسلم من القصر الجمهورى علاوة على مبلغ مالى كبير فى كل موسم تسجيلات يصل إلى خمسمائة ألف جنية أى خمسمائة مليون بالقديم.
قد تكون المبالغ المذكورة قليلة مقارنة بحجم الصرف العالى وإرتفاع قيمة الدولار مقابل الجنيه وغيرها من مؤشرات السوق ولكنها تعنى ببساطة حقيقة ان المال لم يكن سببا رئيسيا فى هبوط الموردة مقارنة بالسياسات العقيمة والإتغلاق على الذات وعدم التطور والإنفتاح.
لو إمتلكت الموردة كنوز الدنيا فى وجود هذه العقليات المتحجرة التى ترفض الحوار وتخجل من العلاقة الحسنة والطيبة مع الأندية الأخرى بدءا من القمة مرورا بأندية الولايات ناهيك عن الأندية الصغرى فلن تكسب البارجة خيرا وستغرق ستغرق وهاهى غرقت الأن بسبب كل ماقلناه.
نخشى على الموردة التاريخ من مصير النيل والتحرير وغيرهما من الأندية العريقة التى كانت ملء السمع والبصر ولكنها الأن لم تعد شيئا مذكورا وتلعب بإسمها فقط فى دورى الأولى والثانية وبعضها غادر إلى الدرجة الثالثة مثل التاج..كل هذه الأندية فارقت الأضواء وفارقها رجالاتها وقياداتها وأصبحت نسيا منسيا.
سعدت جدا بالدعوة التى أطلقها الأستاذ على عيسى أحد أبرز رجالات الموردة فى الخمسين عاما الماضية لجمع شمل المورداب مساء اليوم فورا فى النادى للنقاش والتخطيط للمستقبل بعد أن أصبح الهبوط واقعا يجب التعامل معه بجدية وحسابات مختلفة مع ضرورة الإستفادة من اخطاء الماضى.
وكما قال الرجل وأوافقه على ذلك من باب تحمل المسؤولية .. إن أول علاج لأخطاء الماضى هو إستقالة المجلس الحالى لإتاحة الفرصة للمورداب لتشكيل لجنة تسيير متفق عليها وتحظى بالقبول وتضم شخصيات مخلصة ومتجردة تعمل بخطوات سريعة وخطة إسعافية لإنقاذ البارجة سريعا قبل أن تصل إلى القاع فى الموسم الجديد.
وسنظل نردد الأهزوجة الخالدة نعم نعم مورداب أحبكم ..قولوا ماشاء الله..حتى تعود الموردة يوما ما إلى موقعها الطبيعى وتضع بصمتها الجميلة والمميزة على مسيرة الكرة السودانية.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• عقب مباراتهما المرتقبة في كاس السودان بالدمازين الهلال والمريخ يواجهان الاهلي والزمالك بالامارات
• (قوون) تنفرد ببرنامج مشاركات الاندية ومنتخب السودان في بطولات افريقيا 2014
• الهلال يتبني مذكرة لرئاسة الجمهورية تطالب ببقاء الموردة 
•المريخ يسترد الصدارة برباعية ويعيد الاهلي لدوري مدني
• الهلال يستعد لمواجهة المريخ في ديربي الشباب بالسبت
• الهلال يعلن الطوارئ للارسنال ويتدرب مساء اليوم
•الهلال يعسكر للمباراة اهلي شندي وديربي كاس السودان

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• الهلال يعلن الطوارئ للارسنال من اجل الثأر
• تذمر وسط رباعي المريخ بسبب المستحقات المالية
• اليوم القرار النهائي لجنة الاستئنافات حول شكوي اهلي شندي 
•الهلال يعود للتدريبات ويفتح ملف الاهلي شندي
• رئيس نادي الموردة : سنعقد مؤتمر صحفي لكشف اسباب هبوط الموردة
• دعوة اماراتية للهلال للمشاركة في دورة رياضية مع الاهلي والزمالك
•انباء عن تاجيل قمة كاس السودان ل30-11
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد : 

• ادانة اكرم بالاعتداء ...وبطولة الممتاز زرقاء 
• اهلي مدني يسلم شكواه ضد المريخ صباح اليوم و(الاسياد) تكشف ادق التفاصيل
• الهلال يعلن الطوارئ للارسنال ..البرير يدفع حوافز الخرطوم والقراقير 
•قائد الازرق يتحسر علي هبوط الموردة ويطالب باستثنائها بقرار جمهوري
• عضو بارز يغادر الاجتماع غاضبا ..لجنة الاستنئافات ترفض للارسنال بعد تدخل قيادات نافذة
• شكوي سيد الاتيام تشعل الممتاز من جديد حول عدم قانونية مشاركة الحارس اكرم الهادي
•اتير توماس يعيد تماسك الدفاع والبيه نجم يصنع المستحيل 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :
•المريخ يهزم اهلي مدني برباعية وسيد الأتيام يلحق بالموردة ويهبط للاولى
• اوروجواي تحجز تذكرة التأهل لمونديال البرازيل من عمان بخاسية مُـرة في شباك الاردن
• المكسيك تسحق نيوزيلندا بخماسية وتضع قدماً في مونديال البرازيل 2014
• مانشستر يونايتد يفتقد مايكل كاريك ستة اسابيع بسبب الاصابة
• راموس يطالب ريال مدريد بتعديل عقده .. ويقول: رونالدو يستحق الكرة الذهبية .. وحزين لإصابة ميسي
• يوفنتوس يسعى لتجديد عقد بيرلو او مفاوضة تشابي ألونسو لخلافته
• فولهام الانجليزي يعين مدرب مانشستر يونايتد السابق ميولينستين مساعدا لمديره الفني مارتن يول
• ميسي ينفي خلافه مع طبيب برشلونة ويبدأ المرحلة الأولى من برنامج علاجه
• بيبي يشكك في سير الأمور بالفيفا ويؤكد : حصول رونالدو على الكرة الذهبية مرة واحدة ليس طبيعيا
• مانشستر يونايتد يدخل السباق على ضم الاسباني ألونسو
• بروسيا دورتموند الالماني يفكر في التعاقد مع دييجو كوستا بديلا لليفاندوفسكي
• لاعب ليون الفرنسي جوميز يخلف الالماني كلوزه في فريق لاتسيو الايطالي
• أليكس سونج يطالب زملائه في فريق برشلونة باتباع طريقه مدربهم الارجنتيني مارتينو
• الياباني موريموتو يعتذر للجماهير بسبب غيابه عن المتجر التجاري
• منتخب إنجلترا يفتقد قائده جيرارد والمدافع ووكر في مباراة تشيلي الودية
• انتر ميلان يخطط لضم دجيكو مهام مانشستر سيتي
• مساعد مدرب فريق ريال مدريد السابق كارانكا : مورينيو اقنعني بتدريب ميدلسبره الانكليزي
• ابراهيموفيتش : السويد أحق من البرتغال في الوصول إلى المونديال
• لاعب كرستال بالاس الانجليزي جديناك يفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب استرالي لعام 2013
• روسيا تكافىء الايطالي فايبو كابيللو بالابقاء عليه حتى مونديال 2018
• لامبارد يتأهب لقيادة منتخب إنجلترا أمام تشيلي في غياب نجم ليفربول ستيفن جيرارد
• حسام البدري يدخل قائمة المرشحين لتدريب مولودية الجزائر بعد إعتذار معلول
• أليكيس سانشيز : فرص فوز إنجلترا بكأس العالم ضعيفة وإسبانيا وألمانيا أقوى المرشحين
• نجم المنتخب الهولندي روبن : احلم بإحراز كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل
• لوف : منتخب البرازيل على نفس مستوى الماكينات والفوز بالمونديال يتطلب الكثير
• مدرب اوروجواي يخضع لجراحة في العمود الفقري ويقول: لم نقدم المطلوب أمام الاردن رغم الخماسية
• مدرب الاردن حسام حسن : أتحمل مسؤولية الخسارة الكبيرة أمام اوروجواي .. وراض عن أداء جميع اللاعبين !
• منتخب تونس يهزم فريقا محليا استعدادا لمواجهة الكامبرون يوم الاحد المقبل
• كبار أسبانيا يثقون قي قدرة الماتالدو على الحفاظ على لقب كأس العالم
• ( 170 ) إعلاميا و ( 2500 ) شرطي إضافي لمباراة الجزائر مع بوركينا فاسو
• برادلي للاعبي منتخب مصر : يجب رد اعتبار الكرة المصرية .. وتحقيق فوز جيد على غانا يرضي الجمهور
• الجزائري لحسن يعلن إعتزاله دولياً عقب تصفيات المونديال
• مدرب كولومبيا : عرف قدرتنا على تقديم أداء جيد في المونديال وربمت نصبح مرشحين للقب
• غياب البرازيلي بيانو عن تدريبات اتحاد جدة يؤكد اقتراب رحيله في الانتقالات الشتوية
• نائب رئيس نادي العربي الكويتي ينفي التعاقد مع السوري فراس الخطيب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديكم العافية الثنائي الرائع محمد النادر و أبوالبنات
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*صباحكم بطعم الورد والياسمين ىا ثنائى البهجة والسرور وربنا يديكم اللى فى مرادكم يا صفوة الصفوة ابو البنات وود النادر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الصدى

× الزعيم يصل شارع الستين ويقترب من اللقب الثمين

× كروجر يوضح أسباب إستبدال الأباتشي والهلال يعاود التدريبات ومؤتمر صحفي لرئيس الموردة

× كروجر: كلتشي عائد من الإصابة لذلك تم إستبداله

× مغربي : الصراعات والمؤامرات أدت إلى هبوط الموردة

× أسامة عطا المنان : التنافس سيسهم في إعداد الأندية التي تمثلنا إفريقيا

÷ أهل الموردة يذرفون الدموع لهبوط الموردة من الممتاز

× الهلال يعبر القراقير ويبدأ التحضيرات لمواجهة النمور

× صلاح الأمير : اللجنة لاتستطيع تعيين حكام مغمورين للقمة ولم نخسر لسوء الأداء
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الزعيم

× برباعية المريخ يمضي في رحلة الأحلام ويبصم على وداع سيد الأتيام× كروجر يعود من ألمانيا ويشرف على اللقاء والأحمر يرفض الراحة ويتدرب اليوم× أوليفيه  يتوج بجائزة سوداني وكليتشي يطارد لقب الهداف وباسكال يؤازر زملائه من المقصورة× عبد الصمد : لا علم لي بتقدم سليماني بطلب لإنهاء عقده× كروجر : اللاعبون بدأوا المباراة فاقدين للتركيز والهدف الاول أعادهم لأجواء المواجهة× عاكف عطا :راض عن أداء اللاعبين والمريخ إستفاد من الأخطاء الفردية÷ الجنرال يسلم تقريره الفني عقب مباراة مريخ الفاشر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الهدف

× الزعيم يغتال سيد الأتيام وينتظر السلاطين في عرس الختام× كروجر : لست راضيا عن الأداء والمريخ يعتزم معاقبة الحضري ورئيس الأهلي مدني يتمسك بالبقاء في الممتاز× البلدوزر : سعيد بالتسجيل للمرة الثانية على التوالي× أوليفيه المجتهد يتوج بالنجومية× فييرا عطاء وافر في الملعب والبلدوزر لايخذل مدربه× أمير كمال : نجحنا في حسم اللقاء من الحصة الأولى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يديكم العافية الثنائي الرائع محمد النادر و أبوالبنات



تسلم حبيبنا الحوشابي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

صباحكم بطعم الورد والياسمين ىا ثنائى البهجة والسرور وربنا يديكم اللى فى مرادكم يا صفوة الصفوة ابو البنات وود النادر



اللهم امييييييييين يا رب العالمين
تسلم حبيبنا الصفوة سيف الدين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين يا احلى شباب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلم حبيبنا ود البقعة على المرور الانيق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا ثنائي الروعة والابداع محمد البنادر وابو البنات
ربنا يقويكم ويشد من ازركم وتبدعوا وتمتعوا كمان وكمان

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كلام فى الممنوع

طارق أحمد المصطفى

الوزير وميدان سباق الخيل

عادت الأحداث فى رياضة الخيل الى السطح مجددا حيث أصدر وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي صديق محمد توم قراره بالرقم ( 38 ) لسنة 2013 ألذي جاء عملا بأحكام الدستور الإنتقالي 2005 رقم (29) للعام 2012 إستنادا على المادة 7/ 1 / ط من قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بتكوين آلية لتوفيق أوضاع ميدان سباق الخيل إنفاذا للمخطط الهيكلي لولاية الخرطوم .. ويجئ القرار إنفاذا للمخطط الهيكلي لولاية الخرطوم المجاز من قبل مجلس الوزراء وإعادة تخطيط ميدان سباق الخيل تقرر تكوين آلية لتوفيق أوضاع الميدان لمواكبة المخطط الهيكلي لولاية الخرطوم من السادة الآتية أسمائهم .. الفريق الفاتح عابدون رئيسا ووكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة عضوا ومدير المخطط الهيكلي بولاية الخرطوم عضوا ومدير عام الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم عضوا ومقررا وعضوية مدير عام المساحة بولاية الخرطوم ومدير إدارة المنشآت بالوزارة الإتحادية وممثل لكل من إتحادات الفروسية وسباق الخيل والبولو وممثلين لأندية الخرطوم والعاصمة لسباق الخيل وممثل لنادي الخرطوم للفروسية وعلى رئيس الآلية الإستعانة بمن يراه مناسبا .. إنتهى نص قرار الوزير . وبقراءة سريعة لما بين سطور هذا القرار يتضح أن ولاية الخرطوم ماضية في تنفيذ مخططها الهيكلي وهو ما يعيدنا لقرار الوزير الّي كان قد إتخذه قبل أشهر بدمج إتحادات الخيل في إتحاد واحد برئاسة الفارس عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي وحينها ( قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد ) ضد الوزير ألذي جمد قراره بعد ( 72 ) ساعة من إصداره ويومها حملنا أوراقنا وأقلامنا وتوجهنا صوب رئيس الإتحاد الجديد الذي تم تجميده رئيس الإتحاد السوداني للفروسية السيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي ألذي كشف المثير والخطير حول هذا الموضوع مؤكدا أن أرض الخيل مهددة بالنزع من قبل السلطات بولاية الخرطوم حيث أنه لا توجد شهادة بحث وزادت حدة النزع مع وضع الهيكل العمراني لولاية الخرطوم وأنه كمساعد لرئيس الجمهورية ساهم في خطوة دمج الإتحادات للمصلحة العامة بعد أن إتفق مع السلطات بولاية الخرطوم على عدم المساس بأي مساحة مستغلة من قبل أهل الخيل فيما تقوم الولاية بنزع المساحات الخالية والغير مستخدمة وضمها ضمن مخططها الجديد للمنطقة وزاد المهدي بأن السلطات وعدته بإستخراج شهاد بحث بإسم الكيان الجديد ألذي روعي فيه أن يضم كل الكيانات الموجودة ولذلك صدر قرار الدمج بتكوين الإتحاد الجديد هذا إضافة الى تخصيص مبلغ ثابت من عائدات الإستثمار التي ستشيد فى الهيكل الجديد . ولكن رغم هذه الأسباب المقنعة التي ذكرها الحبيب عبد الرحمن الصادق فى حواره و قام بعرضها على جميع أهل الخيل قبل القرار مصحوبة بمجسم للهيكل وميادين السباق والفروسية في شكلها الجديد ووجدت الإستجابة من الجميع وهو ما شجع الوزير لإصدار قراره بعد موافقة جميع الكيانات ولكن للأسف لم يكن البعض منهم ( قدر) كلمته بعد أن إكتشف عدد منهم أسمائهم غير موجودة ضمن الإتحاد الجديد فيما وجد البعض الآخر أنهم مجرد أعضاء فقط غير مؤثرين وهو ما يتضارب مع مصالحهم بينما كانت للبعض منهم أسباب موضوعية .. المهم في الأمر وبقرار الوزير رقم ( 38 ) يتأكد بأن ولاية الخرطوم ماضية في تنفيذ هيكلها العمراني ونحن في إنتظار ردود أفعال معارضي المصالح الخاصة لهذا القرار المتوقع ظهورهم خلال اليومين القادمين من أصحاب (الخطوط الحمراء ) و الذين يسرقون لسان قيادات الدولة بتصريحات الغرض منها خلق بطولات زائفة .ولكن ماذا سيفعل هؤلاء مع لجنة وزارية رئيسها الفريق الفاتح عابدون ؟؟ وأي ( فرفرة ) منهم تعني أننا سنشاهد الموسم القادم في حطاب بشرق النيل .

يا وزير الشباب والرياضة أخبار لجنة التحقيق فى تزوير شهادات مدربين رفع الأثقال شنوو ؟؟
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدغة عقرب النعمان

حتى لايكون اللاعب ضحية المدربين

المدرب هو المهندس الذى يملك مفاتيح البناية والعمارة وهو الذى يمثل الهارمونى الذى يربط بين كل اطراف البناية من فنيين واداريين ولاعبين لهذا اذا حاد المدرب عن مهمته ينهار البنيان لانه يفقتقد القائد الا ان المدربين عندنا فى السودان حتى الاجانب منهم ينتهجون سلوكا يخل بايقاع الفرقة حتى اصبح اللاعب ضحية المدربين.
ولعل الاعلام الرياضى هو الذى يتحمل هذه المسئولية لانه ولكى يروج للصحافة عرف كيف يفسد سلوك المجدربين بملاحقتهم من اجل التصريحات الملتهبة للترويج والمدربون ينصاعون لهم بحثا عن الاضواء لهذا نجد المدرب فى ساحة الصحافة اكثر من وجوده فى الملعب.
صراحة دور المدربين فى الاندية السودانية لا اثر له غير انهم موجودون بتصريحاتهم النارية فى الصحف قبل كل مباراة بما يطلقونه من تحديات وحديث مسبق عن المباريات ثم لا تخرج هذه التصريحات اكثر من ان تكون رغوة صابون.
ولكن ما هو اخطر فى مواقف المدربين وهو الذى دفعنى لتناول هذا الموضوع ان المدربين اليوم وفى ذات الوقت التى تخوض فرقهم التنافس على الملعب فى احرج الاوقات وهم مقبلون على نهاية الموسم بكل ما يحمل من توقعات ماهو اخطر انهم يتسابقون على اطلاق تصريحات ناريةيكون ضحاياها لاعبون لايزالون يشاركون فى الملعب دفاعا عن انديتهم فى احرج الاوقات.
فمدربي كل الاندية يطالعوننا يوميا بتصريحات عن لاعبين لا يزالون يعتمدون عليهم فى صفوف الفريق سواء كانواوطنيين اواجانب محترفين فكيف لمدرب ان يصرح للصحف ويكشف عن قرارات او توصيات او تقارير يفترض ان تكون سرية حول شطب اللاعب اوعدم صلاحياته حتى لا تتسرب للمعنيين بها ما اللاعبين مما يؤثر على سيكولجياتهم كلاعبين بالرغم من حاجة المدرب لهم فى الملعب ويشكلون وجودا اساسيا فى فرقهم.
فكيف لمدرب ان يصرح بانه لا مكان للاعب لا يزال يمثل جزءا من تشكيلة فريقه بانه لا مكان له فى الفريق وانه اوصى بشطبه والاستغناء عته بل يحدد البديل له قبل ان ينقضى الموسم مما يحبط اللاعب ويضعف سيكولجيته بل ويضعف دافعه للدفاع عن شعار الفريق فكيف يهبط بمعنوايته مدربه مسبقا وقبل نهاية الموسم وهو يكشف عن قراره بعدم رغبته فى صفوفه فكيف لمثل هذا اللاعب ان يؤدى مبارياته وهو تحت هذا الضغط النفسى بالتشكيك فى مستواه واعلانه لاعبا فاشلا وهو يمثل عنصرا فى التشكيلة.
والمؤسف ان ادارات الاندية والتى يفترض ان تحاسب مدرب الفريق على هذا الخروج عن القيم وان تلزمه بان يلتزم بالسرية فى طرح رؤيته الفنية وتقييمه على لاعبى الفريق وان يبقى الامر محاطا بسرية تامة على مستوى المدرب والادارة حتى يحين موعد التسجيلات حتى لا تشكل تصريحات المدرب عاملا سالبا ضد الفريق بما يثيره من احباط نفسى للاعبين تضمهم تشكيلة الفريق فى مباريات ربما تكون مصيرية بناديه فى احرج فترات التنافس بل المؤسف ان الاداريين يجارون المدربين فى اطلاق هذه التصريحات ويسيرون على نفس النهج الخاطئ دون مراعاة لنفسيات اللاعب الذى يراهنون على عطائه فى الملعب حتى اخر مباراة.
وبالطبع مثل هذه التصريحات تمثل تجارة رابحة للترويج للصحف بل وكتاب الاعمدة الذين يجعلون منها موضوعات للتعقيب سواء بالتاييد او الرفض وربما يبادرون من جانبهم بترشيح لاعبين اخرين للشطب لتصبح الفرقة كلها مادة صحفية ضحيتها اللاعبين انفسهم.
حقا اننا نفتقد الانضباط الادارى لجهل الاداريين حيث انهم وبدلا من ان يقوموا المدربين ويخرسون السنتهم عن التصريحات السالبة فى الصحف يشاركونهم فى الترويج لهذه التصريحات السالبة.
والضحية اولا واخير الفريق متى اختل تواذن اللاعب ودافعه للعب لصالحه . .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء
نجومية اوليفيه واحترافية كروجر!
علينا ان نعترف اولا بان المريخ لم يجد ادنى صعوبة فى عبور الاهلى برباعية ملعوبة كتب بها الفصل الاخير لوجود سيد الاتيام بين اندية الدرجة الممتاز ,, حضر الاهلى الى العرضة جنوب مستسلما للهزيمة رغم التصريحات العنترية الاهلاوية التى سبقت المباراة واشاعت قدرا من التحدى فى تعطيل مسيرة المريخ وقلب الطاولة عليه وعلى جماهيره قبل اسدال الستار على البطولة . 
الفوارق الفنية الكبيرة والتى جسدها محترفو المريخ خاصة اوليفيه وكليتشى وغاندى لعبت دورا كبيرا فى ترجيح كفة المريخ والتفوق على الاهلى لهذا كان من الطبيعى ان يبدأ مسلسل الاهداف مبكرا فى شباك حارس الاهلى وذلك على غير ماحدث فى المباريات السابقة التى عانى فيها المريخ وتأخر فوزه حتى الشوط الثانى وخير مثال على ذلك مباراة النيل باستاد الحصاحيصا والتى وصفها كروجر بانها كانت من اصعب المباريات التى خاضها المريخ فى الفترة الاخيرة . 
بدد المريخ كل مظاهر الخوف والقلق الذى كان يسيطر على جماهيره بسبب غياب ابرز العناصر عن التشكيلة وفى مقدمتهم البرنس هيثم مصطفى وباسكال وذلك منذ الدقيقة 18 التى استهل بها المريخ فوزه على سيد الاتيام بهدف كليتشى ثم انهمر الغيث بالهدف الثانى من تحت اقدام كليتشى ايضا واعقبه اوليفيه ( رجل المباراة ) بالثالث قبل ان ينال المظلوم محمد موسي الهدف الرابع بمراوغة الحارس والدفاع وتسديد الكرة فى المرمى الخالي ,, السيطرة المريخية على المباراة كانت واضحة منذ ربع الساعة الاولي خاصة فى الضغط الهجومى المستمر عن طريق العاجى اوليفيه بسرعته وقوته الجسمانية وكأنه اراد ان يقدم نفسه فى قالب مختلف وفى صورة ابهى واجمل يغير بها الانطباع الخاطىء الذى يأخذه عليه ( البعض ) فى الاعلام الاحمر بانه ( كبير فى السن ) ولايجدى نفعا للمريخ ,, ولا ادرى من هو المجدى للمريخ من بين المحترفين الاجانب حاليا فى القائمة الحمراء اذا كان اوليفيه بكل قدراته الهجومية وخبرته المكتسبة لايشكل اضافة لهجوم المريخ ؟؟ عموما هذا موضوع سيقرر فيه الجنرال كروجر عندما يحين وقت التقييم والحساب والثواب مع مطلع الشهر القادم !
اعود لمجريات المباراة لنشير بانها كانت بروفة احتفالية قبل لقاء الختام والتتويج باذن الله امام مريخ الفاشر فى الجولة الاخيرة , حيث فضل كروجر الاستفادة من لقاء الامس بمنح الفرصة لكل رواد دكة البدلاء الذين لم يحصلوا على فرصتهم فى المباريات السابقة فكانوا عند حسن ظن المدرب بهم وعلى قدر ثقته فيهم خاصة حسن كمال الذى ادى واجباته فى وسط الملعب وتحرك فى كل المساحات وفقا لخطة المدرب بالضغط على الاهلى من الاطراف مما اثمر عن الهدفين الاول والثانى من كرات عرضية عكسها غاندى من الطرف الشمال ,, كذلك عاد على جعفر لخط الظهر وكان واضحا عليه اثر التوقف والابتعاد عن المشاركة فى المباريات تجسد ذلك فى خطأ الهدف اليتيم الذى سجله اهلى مدنى ,, ومايقال عن على جعفر ينطبق ايضا على زميله مرتضى كبير الغائب الحاضر ,, ولكن فى كل الاحوال فان التبديلات التى اجراها كروجر حافظت على توازن الفريق دفاعا وهجوما , فالى جانب الهدف الرابع الذى سجله محمد موسى فى الشوط الثانى فقد اضاع اوليفيه هدفين اخرين وهو فى حالة انفراد كامل بحارس الاهلى مما يؤكد على استمرارية افضلية المريخ الهجومية وسيطرته على مجريات المباراة حتى فى ظل دخول لاعبين كانوا بعيدين جدا عن المباريات التنافسية القوية ,, واعتقد ان هذه تحسب للمدرب كروجر كرد على الذين ينتقدونه بالتخلى عن بعض اللاعبين دون ان يمنحهم الفرصة للمشاركة فى المباريات . 
حاجه اخيره ,,, لم يخذل مدرب المريخ كروجر كل الذين يمدحونه ويشيدون بالعمل الكبير الذى قام به خلال الفترة القصيرة التى اشرف فيها على الفريق والذى اثمر عن هذه النتائج الايجابية التى حافظ بها المريخ على حظوظه فى التتويج بلقب الدورى ,, حيث اوفى المدرب الالمانى بوعده لمجلس الادارة فى العودة السريعة من المانيا فى التوقيت المناسب والاشراف على قيادة المريخ فى مباراة الامس , واعتقد ان فى ذلك درس يجب ان يتعلم منه ويستفيد منه كل من يتطلع الى الالتزام بنهج الاحترافية الكامل فى مهنة التدريب ,, فالذى يريد ان يفرض الانضباط على لاعبيه عليه ان يطبقه على نفسه اولا كما فعل كروجر !


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بين سفر كروجر وسفر الحضرى !
بقلم علم الدين هاشم

فرق كبير جدا بين الطريقة التى سافر بها كروجر الى بلاده امس بسبب ظروف اسرية قاهرة والطريقة التى سافر بها عصام الحضرى عائدا الى القاهره , فالاول احترم مجلس الادارة واخذ الاذن بالسفر امس والعودة اليوم والثانى كعادته فاجأ الجميع بعدما صدم فى قرار كروجر بعدم اشراكه فى مباراة اليوم ضد اهلى مدنى !! 
المدرب الالمانى رتب كل شيىء مع مساعده ابراهومه واتفق معه على الاسماء التى سيتم الدفع بها فى التشكيلة التى سيخوض بها لقاء سيد الاتيام وهى كما نعلم لن تخرج من العناصر التى ظل يعتمد عليها فى الجولات الاخيرة من الدورى وحقق بها سلسلة الانتصارات المستحقة التى حفظت للمريخ صدارته وتفوقه على الجميع , فالجنرال الذى وصف مباراتى المريخ ضد اهلى مدنى ومريخ الفاشر بانهما مسألة حياة او موت لايمكن ان يترك اى شيىء للصدفة رغم الظرف الاسرى الطارىء الذى فر ض عليه ان يسافر الى المانيا , حيث اوضح ذلك فى مؤتمره الصحفى الاخير وهو يجدد الثقة فى كل اللاعبين ويشيد بمواظبتهم على التمارين وبالروح التى تسود الفريق الان , وان لديه البدائل الجاهزة فى التشكيلة لسد النقص الذى ينتج من وراء غياب هيثم مصطفى وباسكال بسبب الايقاف .
كل الانتصارات التى حققها المريخ فى الجولات الاخيرة من الدورى كان للمدرب الالمانى نصيب الاسد منها من حيث المجهود الكبير الذى يقوم به قبل المباريات بتهيئة اللاعبين وزيادة معدل اعدادهم البدنى والذهنى فضلا عن التوظيف الصحيح لقدرات اللاعبين فى التشكيلة , فهناك ارتباط وثيق بين انتصارات الفريق ووجود كروجر على دكة البدلاء لهذا كان من المتوقع ان يحدث السفر المفاجىء للمدرب حالة من الخوف والقلق وسط الجماهير رغم وعده بالحضور اليوم قبل مواجهة الاهلى بساعات ,, الا اننا لم نلمس ذلك حيث كانت معظم التعليقات على سفر المدرب فى المنتديات والمواقع المريخية بالامس هادئة وواثقة من قدرة اللاعبين فى السير على ذات الطريق الذى رسمه لهم المدرب حتى لو استجدت اى ظروف منعت كروجر من العودة فى التوقيت الذى حدده .
عموما الجنرال سافر الى المانيا بعدما عزز فى نفوس اللاعبين الثقة القوية مثلما زرع فى قلوب الجماهير حالة من الاطمئنان على الفريق نتمنى ان تتوج بانتصار على اهلى مدنى مساء اليوم ,, فى حين اصبح وجود الحضرى مثل غيابه فى اذهان انصار المريخ ! او كما قال الاخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس النادى ان الحضرى عاد الى الخرطوم وغادرها دون علمنا !!
المورده تودع الممتاز !
ودع فريق المورده العريق الدورى الممتاز وهبط الى الدرجة الاولي عقب خسارته امام الهلال بهدفين فى الجولة رقم 25 ,, وهى نتيجة كانت متوقعة فى ظل حدة المنافسة فى الجولات الاخيرة من الدورى والسباق الساخن المحموم بين ناديى القمة على لقب الدورى ,, عوامل كثيرة وراء هبوط اعرق الاندية السودانية ابرزها الخلافات التى ظلت تسيطر على مجتمع المورده وتؤثر على حالة الاستقرار الفنى والادارى بالنادى نتيجة لتقاطع الاراء وتباعد الافكار بين من يتحملون مسؤولية ادارة النادى وبين روابط المشجعين الذين يتحملون جزءا كبيرا مما وصل اليه حال النادى وهو يصارع فى كل موسم من اجل البقاء بعدما كان منافسا على القمة وممثلا للكرة السودانية فى عدد من البطولات الافريقية والعربية ,, من المحزن ان لايحرك الوضع المزرى الذى ظل يعيشه نادى المورده المسؤولين عن الرياضة فى ولاية الخرطوم وعلى راسهم السيد الوالي فى الوقت الذى كانت فيه معظم اندية الولاية المشاركة فى الدورى الممتاز تحظى برعاية ودعم مباشر من مؤسسات واجهزة حكومية لديها ميزانيات مالية ضخمة من الدولة . 
سقوط الموردة من الدورى الممتاز نخشى ان يكون بداية لاندثار تاريخ عريق اذا لم يتكاتف ابناء المورده ويرموا خلافاتهم وراء ظهرهم حتى يعيدوا الفريق الى مركزه الطبيعى فى الدورى الممتاز .
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صيحة

موسي مصطفي

الشاذلي ينتحر

· لم يجد الشاذلي عبد المجيد سوى الاساءة للنيل من السيد حسن عبد السلام رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم ومعلمه العمل الاداري حينما فاز بمنصب نائب الرئيس حينما وقعت في حقه عقوبة تأديبية من اللجنة الادارية التابعة لاتحاد الخرطوم بالايقاف عن مزاولة نشاطه .

· الشاذلي الذي تحول بقدرة قادر من مشجع درجة اولي بالهلال الى اداري برنس يتحكم في الاندية والحكام و الصفوة وهو يتقلد مقعد نائب رئيس اكبر مؤسسة ولائية في السودان اختار اوعر الطرق للتعبير عن رفضه لقرار لجنة الخرطوم الادارية.

· الطريقة التي تعامل بها الشاذلي مرفوضه لانها وسيلة غير سليمة وهي وسيلة قصار الاداريين .

· الصاقعة قدم الكثير لنائبه السابق وهو يقوده من مدرج التشجيع لسلم النجومية كي يكون اداري يشار له بالبنان ولكن ولان الشاذلي لم يكن بالاداري المحنك سقط في اول امتحان واراد ان يستخدم اسلوب البلطجة مع الحكام والاداريين واراد ان يحقق للناصر انجازات بالقوة والجبروت والعنف والسلب متناسيا ان كرة القدم لعبة مجهود وعرق داخل المستطيل الاخضر لا تعرف اساليب البلطجة و لا الارهاب و الترهيب !!

· الشاذلي تم توقيفه لانه ادين و كان عليه ان يقر بخطأه ويعترف و يسلك الطرق القانونية من اجل ايقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الايقاف ولكن ولان الشاذلي لا يعرف غير لغة المدرجات سلك منحي اكثر خطورة مع من مدوا له يد العون على المستوى الاداري وهو يفتح حسابه للتقريح والتجريح و التبشيع برجل عرف في الوسط الرياضي بسماحته وعفوه وقدرته على تخطي الازمات والعبور منها بامتياز .

· ما فعله راعي الناصر يجب ان لا يمر مرور الكرام لانه لم يسي لشخص بعينه بل اساء لمؤسسة اعتبارية (اتحاد الخرطوم) التي يمثلها حسن عبد السلام و يجب ان تنزل في حقه اغلظ العقوبات كي لا يخرج بعض اداريينا عن عن وقارهم ويسيئوا لآخرين او يستدخموا اساليب الارهاب و الاساءة للتعبير عن رفضهم لقرارات المؤسسات القيادية!!

· على اتحاد رفع عقوبة للاتحاد العام وكل المؤسسات وحرمان الشاذلي من دخول الاستادات عقابا لما اقترفه حتى لا يتجرأ الاخرين على الخروج عن الروح الرياضية ويستبيحون الكيانات!!

· الشاذلي اشتبك من قبل مع الكيماوي و الارباب ودخل في مشادة مع رئيس وادي النيل بصورة تؤكد بانه لا يملك لباقة الاداري المحنك والقيادي الفذ و عليه ان لا يتقدم الصفوف مجددا لاننا في عهد الاحتراف الذي غابت فيه البلطجة واسلوب الغاب و سياسة الاقاصاء.

· الشاذلي انقلب على الارباب الذي طالب بتعيينه عضوا بالمجلس بعد ان كان مشجعا في رابطة الهلال و بين ليلة وضحاها عقد مؤتمر صحافي هاجم فيه الارباب ووصفه بالديكتاتور و فلعها مجددا مع الكيماوي حينما تذوق مرارة الهزيمة وتحرش بالكيماوي في مطعم الزوادة في ليلة انتخابات الخرطوم الشهيرة وحاول خلق بطولة ومعرك في غير معترك.

· واليوم اعاد سيناريو حلقاته بصورة اكثر بشاعة وهو يهاجم الرجل الذي قدمه للرياضيين وامسك بيده ليمرره من ظلام التشجيع الى ساحة العمل الاداري القومي ولكن الشاذلي لم يريد الخروج من عباءة المشجع وعاد لقاعدته (الناصر) رافضا الهزيمة بطرق مرفوضة.

· الرياضة اخلاق و خلي روح رياضية يا شاذلي !!

· ودع الموردة و ترك في القلب حسرة ليفقد الممتاز القه واثارته لعام ونتمنى ان تكون استراحة محارب يعود بعدها الهلب جبارا تهابه كل الخصوم !!

· توحدوا من اجل الموردة كي تعيدوها لسيرتها الاولي (الموردة بتلعب)

· حزنا كما حزن صديقي محمد عمر الامين وحنان خالد والجزولي اخوان ومحمد ادم و كابو وحسن حامد !!

· بكينا من اعماقنا لخروج الموردة من دوري الاضواء ونتمنى ان لا يطول غيابها !!

· كيف يكون الدوري الممتاز بدون الهلب و القرقور !!؟ بالتأكيد دوري مسيخ!!

· لو كان بيدي لاستثنيت الموردة لتاريخها الطويل ونضالها في المحافل الافريقية و ابقيتها في الممتاز!!

· لقدم تم استثناء مجدي شمس الدين في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة فلماذا لا يستثني الموردة !!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا ثنائي الروعة والابداع محمد البنادر وابو البنات
ربنا يقويكم ويشد من ازركم وتبدعوا وتمتعوا كمان وكمان




تسلم حبيبنا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*اها ناس الاهلي مدني مالم كمان اشتكونا ناس فاضيه و عندها شغلة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة habashi
					

اها ناس الاهلي مدني مالم كمان اشتكونا ناس فاضيه و عندها شغلة



هههههههههههههه
عندهم قروش فايضة عايزين يدوها للاتحاد قبل ما يودعوا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين محمد النادر وابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الزعيم يصل شارع الستين .. ويقترب من اللقب الثمين
كروجر يوضح اسباب استبدال الاباتشي .. الهلال يعاود التدريبات .. ومؤتمر صحفي لرئيس الموردة
المريخ يسترد الصدارة ويطيح سيد الاتيام من الممتاز
كروجر : كلتشي عائد من الاصابة لذلك تم استبداله
اوليفيه نجما للقاء ..وكلتشي يقترب من الهداف
اسامة عطا المنان : التنافس سيسهم في اعداد الاندية التي تمثلنا افريقيا
وزير الرياضة بالنيل الازرق يطالب المشككين بمتابعة عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون
مقرر نهائي الكاس يناشد وسائل الاعلام تسمية ممثليها للسفر الى الدمازين
الهلال يعود للتدريبات اليوم .. ويؤدي تجربة اعداية بالسبت
مؤتمر صحفي لرئيس الموردة خلال الايام المقبلة
مغربي : الصراعات والمؤامرات ادت الى هبوط الموردة
استرد الصدارة من جديد .. المريخ يهزم اهلي مدني برباعية ويطيحه من الممتاز 
كلتشي يعود بثنائية ومحمد موسى يواصل التسجيل للمرة الثانية .. اوليفيه يضع بصمته ويتوج نجما للقاء وكول يصل الى شباك اكرم
جماهير المريخ تحتل شارع العرضة وتطلق الالعاب النارية وتزين القلعة الحمراء
كروجر : بدايتنا متعثرة وسيطرنا على المباراة بعد الهدف الاول .. استبدلت كلتشي للحفاظ عليه والنيجيري عائد من اصابة ومن الصعوبة ان يكمل ال 90 دقيقة .. محمد موسى يمضي نحو الافضل وتمريرة راجي رائعة وكل لاعبي المريخ لم يقصروا في مباراة الامس .. 
عاكف عطا : المريخ استحق الفوز وصنعنا وفشلنا في تسجيل الاهداف والاحمر استفاد من اخطاء مدافعينا  .. سنعمل على اعادة صياغة الفريق والعودة الى الممتاز اكثر قوة للاستمرار طويلا .. 


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحبّان مشكورين على مروركم 

ومشكور الحبيب الغالي ابوالبنات للإضافات الرائعه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


برباعية .. المريخ يمضي في رحلة الاحلام ويبصم على وداع سيد الاتيام
كروجر يعود من المانيا ويشرف على اللقاء .. الاحمر يرفض الراحة ويتدرب اليوم
اوليفيه يتوج بجائزة سوداني .. كليتشي يطارد لقب الهداف وباسكال يؤازر زملاءه من المقصورة
الحقه بالموردة خارج الممتاز .. المريخ يسحق سيد الاتيام برباعية ويستعيد الصدارة
كلتشي يطارد لقب الهداف
اوليفيه نجما للمباراة
الاحمر يرفض الراحة ويتدرب اليوم
بعد ان عاد من المانيا واشرف على اللقاء .. كروجر : اللاعبون بداوا المباراة فاقدين للتركيز .. والهدف الاول اعادهم لاجواء المواجهة
الجنرال يسلم تقريره الفني عقب مباراة مريخ الفاشر
باسكال يحرص على متابعة المباراة من المقصورة
نائب رئيس المريخ يؤكد عدم احقيتهم باستلام جوازات اللاعبين .. عبد الصمد محمد عثمان : لا علم لي بتقديم سليماني بطلب لانهاء عقده
الشاذلي يخاطب اللاعبين
عاكف عطا : لاعبو المريخ استفادوا من الاخطاء الفردية
رئيس الاهلي مدني يتحدث للزعيم .. بدر الدين عوض : فريقي لم يهبط وننتظر نتيجة شكوانا في الهلال
اسامة عطا المنان : دوري هذا العام الاقوى
تاجيل اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات
كاكوم : وجود الحضري يوتر الاجواء وسفره من مصلحة المريخ
واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا .. المريخ يقترب من اللقب برباعية في الشباك الاهلاوية .. كلتشي يعود بثنائية واوليفيه يصنع ويسجل ويفوز بالنجومية والبلدوزر يرد التحية
حضور جماهيري كثيف في لقاء الامس .. كلتشي يعود للمنافسة على لقب الهداف بهدفين في مرمى الدش
لماذا غادرا الخرطوم وماهو موقف المجلس ؟ الحضري وسليماني تفكير انان وهروب سببه ضوابط الالماني ومباراة عطبرة قالسم مشترك بين الثنائي
نائب الرئيس يؤكد سفر الثنائي دون اخطار المسئولين والمدير التنفيذي يقول : لانملك حق الاحتفاظ بجوازات اللاعبين .. ستتم ادانتنا لو احتفظنا بجواز اي لاعب لان الاجراء غير قانوني ولم نحدد الاجراءات التي سنتخذها ضد الثنائي
الاحمر يكمل الموسم ب 23 لاعبا .. كاكوم : وجود الحضري يوتر الاجواء وسفره من مصلحة المريخ 
سانتو : وجودهما مثل عدمه كلاهما خميرة عكننة وكروجر يستحق الاشادة
الليزر : لن يشعر احد بغيابهما والبورندي كسول ومتخاذل وراي الالماني فيه واضح
المدير الفني للمريخ يتحدث بعد نهاية مباراتهم امام سيد الاتيام .. كروجر : اللاعبون كانوا فاقدين للتركيز في بداية اللقاء وبعد الهدف عادوا لمستواهم .. استبدلت كلتشي لاحافظ على النيجيري العائد من الاصابة ومحمد موسىقام بواجبه كاملا .. الاحمر لم يتوج ببطولة الدوري حتى الان وتنتظرنا 90 دقيقة حاسمة امام مريخ الفاشر
المدير الفني لاهلي مدني يبدي حزنه على الهبوط .. عاكف عطا : راض عن اداء اللاعبين والمريخ استفاد من الاخطاء الفردية .. وجدنا فرصا للتسجيل لم نستثمرها ويجب علينا التماسك وتدعيم الصفوف للعودة مجددا للممتاز
المدير الفني لقطاع الشباب في حديث الصراحة والوضوح للزعيم .. ابوعنجة : اكملنا الجاهزية لمباراة الهلال وفكرتنا تطوير الفرق السنية .. لاتوجد خلافات بين الجهاز الفني والاداري في القطاع والعمل يسير في تناغم تام .. على مجلس الادارة تصعيد بعض اللاعبين للفريق الاول ووليد علاء الدين فقد كبير للاحمر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


الزعيم يغتال سيد الأتيام وينتظر السلاطين في عرس الختام
كروجر : لست راضيا عن الأداء .. المريخ يعتزم معاقبة الحضري .. ورئيس الأهلي مدني يتمسك بالبقاء في الممتاز
الزعيم الصعب استعاد الصدارة واقترب من اللقب
كروجر : لست راضيا عن الاداء
الجنرال يفي بوعده ويشرف على المواجهة
اتحاد الكرة : نسخة الممتاز الحالية هي الاقوى
البلدوزر : سعيد بالتسجيل للمرة الثانية على التوالي
البرنس يتابع المباراة ويبدي سعادته بالانتصار
ابراهومة : المعركة ضد السلاطين جماهيرية
عاكف عطا : الخبرة كانت في مصلحة المريخ
المريخ يعتزم معاقبة الحضري
الشاذلي : كرامة المريخ فوق كل شئ والحضري تجاوز الحدود
سيد الاتيام يتمسك ببقائه في الممتاز رغم الرباعية
قائد الهلال يدعو الى بقاء الموردة
مجلس الموردة يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا
نور الدين عنتر : الكل شركاء في هبوط القراقير
الخرطوم الوطني يجدد الثقة في السليمي
اورجواي تحطم امال النشامى في الوصول الى كاس العلم
عضو مجلس المريخ يشن هجوما عنيفا على الحضري .. اسامة الشاذلي : تصرفات الحارس المصري غير مقبولة وكرامة المريخ فوق كل شئ .. سياسة الانضباط لن تتجزا بعد اليوم واللاعب تجاوز كل الحدود
لهف من المريخ 73 الف دولار وسافر .. سليماني في الامارات للتفاوض مع ناد جديد ومجلس المريخ يعلم
الاحمر يلحق سيد الاتيام بالهلب ويقترب من اللقب .. مطر اهداف يحسم مباراة المريخ والاهلي والاباتشي يستعد لاستعادة اللقب الشخصي
أوليفيه المجتهد يتوج بالنجومية ويهدر فرصة تاريخية لاحراز الرباعية ..
 الاباتشي يقترب من استعادة اللقب بهدفين سريعين .. الجنرال من المطار للاستاد
أمير كمال : نجحنا في حسم اللقاء من الحصة الأولى
رمى باللوم على لاعبيه .. كروجر : بدياتنا للمباراة لم تكن موفقة ولاادري ما الاسباب رغم الاستعدادات الجيدة .. الهدف الاول اعاد لنا التركيز وادخلنا جو المباراة واتستبدلت كلتشي حتى لاتفاقم الاصابة
عاكف عطا : المريخ استفاد من الفرص التي اتيحت له ووصل الى شباكنا
محمد موسى : سعادتي كبيرة بالتسجيل في المباراة الثانية على التوالي




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الصراع يحتدم بين ريبيري ورونالدو على الكرة الذهبية 




 معارك فض الأشتباك بدأت تدق طبولها بين المرشحين لنيل جائزة الكرة الذهبية لهذا العام ولكل نجم أوراقه التي يلعب بها في الوقت الذي يناسبه بين الثلاثي ليونيل ميسي وفرانك ريبيري وكريستيانو رونالدو ومن بين هذه المعارك صراع التأهل إلى مونديال كأس العالم بالبرازيل 2014.

 أدركت صحيفة " آس " الإسبانية مدى الخطورة التي قد يتعرض لها نجم ريال مدريد كريستيانو رونالدو في نيل الكرة الذهبية بعد غياب طويل فنشرت على غلافها صورة لرونالدو وبجواره ريبيري وحظوظ كل منهما في تأهل منتخب بلاده إلى مونديال كأس العالم بعد إن مر منتخبا البرتغال وفرنسا إلى الملحق بصعوبة .. والمواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظر برازيل أوروبا أمام منتخب قوي بحجم السويد ونجمه الساطع في سماء الكرة الفرنسية زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش في حين أمام فرنسا أختبار سهل أمام أوكرانيا نسبيا والحسابات تقول أن أي من رونالدو أو إبراهيموفيتش هو الذي سيتأهل بمنتخب بلاه إلى المونديال ولكل منهما حظوظه في الصراع لنيل لقب الكرة الذهبية.
 وأعتبرت الصحيفة أن رونالدو إذا لم يتأهل بمنتخب بلاده إلى المونديال فإنه قد يسمح لميسي بتخطيه بعد أن ضمن منتخب الأرجنتين مقعده الوثير في كأس العالم والأمر نفسه بالنسبة لريبيري الذي واجه مع منتخب فرنسا مباريات صعبة وأستطاع الوصول إلى الملحق بشق الأنفس ليواجه أوكرانيا ،والأمر برمته خاضع للمفاجأت لاسيما أن سجل نتائج المنتخب الفرنسي في الفترة الأخيرة يعبر تدني في مستوى الديوك بدأت بوداره تظهر منذ كأس العالم 2010 الذي أقيم في جنوب أفريقيا والذي لم يستطع فيه تخطي الدور التمهيدي وخرج بعد أن شهد الفريق نوبة من التخبط أشتعلت بالصراع بين اللاعبين والجهاز الفني عقب خلاف نشب بين ريمون دومينيك وقتها وبلال أنيلكا إضطر فيه اللاعبون لإعلان إضطرابهم عن الأنصياع لأوامر المدير الفني وعدم الإنخراط في التدريب لتخرج فرنسا خالية الوفاض من الدور الأول وأمام كريستيانو رونالدو فرصة في التفوق على ميسي بعد ان تعرض الأخير لإصابة ستدفعه للأبتعاد عن البساط الأخضر لمدة 45 يوما على الأقل بشرط الأستمرار في التألق وتسجيل الأهداف ولكن سيطارد النجم البرتغالي شبح اعدم إحراز بطولة للريال منذ الموسم الماضي بعد أن انهى الفريق الدوري الإسياني الموسم الماضي في المركز الثاني خلف برشلونة الذي تصدر جدول ترتيب المسابقة وأقتنصها برصيد 100 نقطة في حين فشل النادي الملكي في الحصول على كأس الملك عقب بعد خسارته في المباراة النهائية أمام أتلتيكو مدريد بهدفين لهدف وسجل وقتها رونالدو هدف ناديه الوحيد وتلقى البطاقة الحمراء ،كما فشل في الحصول على لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا وهو أمر يصب في صالح منافسيه ميسي وريبيري.
 وصبت تصريحات بلاتر في صالح نجم البرتغال كريستيانو رونالدو نسبيا بعد أن موجة الإنتقادات الواسعة التي تعرض لها رئيس الاتحاد الدولي عقب تفضيله لميسي وسخريته من رونالدو في أحد البرامج التليفزيونة ليبدأ رونالدو في حصد تعاطف كبير على اعتبار أن تصريحات بلاتر أشعرته بالإضطهاد من جانب الفيفا مؤكدا أن الأمر يمثل رسالة ضمنيه للمصوتين بأنه شخص غير مرغوب في حصوله على الكرة الذهبية. ويبقى صراع التأهل إلى كأس العالم هو الأختبار الهام أمام الثنائي كريستيانو رونالدو وفرانك ريبيري لإثبات جدارتهما بالحصول على الكرة الذهبية وإن كان أمام ريبيري فرصة سانحة بحصوله مع ناديه على لفب دوري أبطال أوروبا الصيف الماضي أمام بروسيا دورتموند.
 ونجح ريبيري في أقتناص الكرة الذهبية العام الماضي وقبلها نال ميسي أربع كرات ذهبية متتالية وهو أمر أشعر كريستيانو رونالدو بالضيق في كثير من الأحيان وذلك من خلال تصريحاته وييدو أنه يحتاج الكثير من الجهد وتسجيل الأهداف على يمنح المصوتين المزيد من الإقناع للتصويت له ولكن في الأمر نفسه لن يكون من اللائق أن يصبح أفضل لاعب في العالم لن تشاهده الجماهير في المونديال.
 وسيلتقي منتخب البرتغال في لشبونة السويد يوم الجمعة في حين ستواجه فرنسا المنتخب الأوكراني في لقاء الذهاب في كييف في نفس اليوم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر 
الاحلال والابدال وعبقرية الجنرال

* في نوفمبر من العام 2011 حل المريخ ضيفا على الهلال بملعب الاخير لحساب الجولة الاخيرة للدوري الممتاز في مباراة دخلها الاحمر بتوليفة ضمت كل من يس يوسف في حراسة المرمي والرباعي بله جابر ،نجم الدين عبدالله ،باسكال واوا وموسي الزومة في الدفاع الى جانب سعيد السعودي ،قلق والباشا في الوسط والثنائي ساكواها والدافي كجناحين ايمن وايسر وايدكو في مركز رأس الحربه واستعان الطاقم الفني بوارغو وهنو ومحمد مقدم كبدلاء وفي مارس العام الحالى لعب المريخ امام نده التلقيدي في الجولة الرابعة للنسخة الحالية من الممتاز بتوليفة تكونت من الحضري في المرمي والرباعي رمضان عجب ،مرتضي كبير ،باسكال ومصعب في الدفاع الى جانب امير كمال ،علاءالدين يوسف ،هيثم مصطفي واحمد الباشا في الوسط والثنائي راجي عبدالعاطي وموانزا في المقدمة الهجومية وشارك كل من ضفر وفيصل موسي وكلتشي في الحصة الثانية .
* وعلى الرغم من ان المباراتين لا يفصلهما سوي عام واحد واربعة اشهر الا ان عقد مقارنة بين توليفتي المريخ في المباراتين يشير الى ان لاعبان فقط لا غير شاركا في كلا المواجهتين من بين (اثنين وعشرون) اسما ضمتهم توليفة الاحمر في اللقاءين وهما باسكال والباشا اللذان سجلا حضورهما في قمة ختام موسم 2011 والقمة الاولى في عام 2013 مع الاشارة الى ان تسعة اسماء من الاربعة عشر الذين شاركوا في قمة الدورة الثانية لممتاز 2011 لم يعودوا موجودين في كشوفات الفريق حاليا فيما لا يشارك الثلاثي الزومة وسعيد وبله كأساسيين حاليا حيث لا يوجد سوي الثنائي باسكال والباشا اللذان يمكن الاشارة اليهما كعناصر ما زالت حاضرة في التوليفة الاساسية رغم ان الاخير تحول مؤخرا الى بديل بعد تراجع مردوده لكنه ظل عنصرا اساسيا حتي فترة قريبة .
* التغيير الكبير والذي يصل حد وصفه بالجذري في توليفة المريخ بين مباراتين لم يفصل بينهما اكثر من عام واربعة اشهر وعدم وجود تسعة عناصر كانت (اساسية) حتي نهاية موسم 2011 في كشوفات الفريق في 2013 يصلح كنموزج ودليل حي لمشكلة او ازمة تعتبر الداء الاساسي الذي اقعد الفرقة الحمراء وكبلها عن التطور وتسبب في فقدانها للكثير من البطولات في السنوات الماضية وهو داء الاحلال والابدال الكبير في كل فترة تسجيلات والذي يحدث بسبب اشراف الاداريين وتحكمهم في تحديد هوية من يدخل لكشوفات المريخ ومن يخرج منها استنادا لاراء انطباعية وجريا وراء مكاسب ادارية بعيده كل البعد عن النظرة الفنية السليمة للكيفية التى يتم عبرها بناء فرق البطولات ،وما كان يزيد من استفحال ذلك الداء هو ارتباط الاحلال والابدال الكبير على مستوي اللاعبين بتغيير مستمر في المدربين .
* الوضع اعلاه حرم المريخ من ما يعرف بـ(الاستقرار الفني) والذي يعتبر مدخلا للانسجام والتجانس اللذان يمنحان الفريق شكلا ثابتا وهو امر لا يمكن الوصول اليه مالم تكون هنالك تشكيلة يلعب عناصرها سويا لعامين متتالين على الاقل والاخيرة ايضا لا يمكن الوصول اليها مالم يبقي مدرب على رأس الادارة الفنية لعامين على اقل تقدير وكلا الجزئيتين ظلتا مفقودتان في القلعة الحمراء لسببين اولهما (ساقية مدوره) ظلت تطيح بمدرب تلو الاخر والثاني اشراف اداري كامل على التسجيلات مع لجان فنية (وهمية) كل عنصر فيها يغني على ليلاه .
* لو سألت عن اكثر ما اسعدني في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده الالماني كروجر لاجبت سريعا وبلا تردد قوله (المجموعة الحالية مميزة ،المريخ لا يحتاج الي عملية احلال وابدال كبيرة وعلى الناس ان تفهم انه ليس من الضرورة ان يتم تسجيل ستة او سبعة لاعبين في كل تسجيلات والمريخ الان به نواقص بسيطة سنسعي لاكمالها وانا لا اؤمن بالاحلال والابدال الكبير لانه يحرم الفريق من الانسجام والهلال حقق لقب الممتاز خمس مرات على التوالى لانه كان يلعب كمجوعة واحدة بعد ان لعب عناصره سويا لعدة سنوات) وبعد ان انهي كروجر حديثه السابق شعرت براحة نفسية كبيرة واطمئنان تام على مستقبل الزعيم وهو شعور لم تفسده سوي مخاوفي من اصرار الاداريين على ممارسة عادتهم السيئة في التسجيلات بالجري وراء مكاسب ادارية والرضوخ لترشيحات الوكلاء وضغوط بعض الصحافيين وعدم تنفيذ تقرير كروجر بحذافيره ومخاوف اخري من الاطاحة بالالماني حال حدثت اي نتيجة سلبية لا قدر الله سواء في بقية مباريات الموسم الحالى او الموسم المقبل استجابة للانفعالات الاعلامية والجماهيرية التى تعقب اي اخفاق.
طريق مختصر
* المدرب الذى نجح في معالجة الوضع البدني لفريقه رغم انه لم يحظي بالاشراف على اي من فترتي الاعداد الرئيسيتين ومن تمكن من تطوير مستوي فريق لم يقوم باختيار عناصره ومن تمكن من معالجة الكثير من المشكلات الفنية والتنظيمية والتكتيكية والمعنوية والذهنية في اقل من ثلاث اشهر قادر بكل تأكيد على صناعة مستقبل مشرق وكتابة تأريخ مذهل مع الاحمر اذا استمر لثلاث سنوات قادمة ولو كنت من اصحاب القرار في المريخ لكان تمديد عقد كروجر لثلاث سنوات اول قرار اتخذته في الفترة القادمة بغض النظر عن ما سينتهي عليه موسم الزعيم الحالى فالالماني وضع يده على الداء وكل ما يحتاجه هو الوقت لتركيب الدواء .
* التجديد للجنرال وتنفيذ رؤيته المتعلقة بالتسجيلات كاملة بدون زيادة او نقصان وتهيأة الاجواء له مع اغماض العينين وسد الاذنين امام طلبات الاعلام والجمهور الخاصة بالشأن الفني هي الوصفة التى ستعبد طريق المريخ لانجازات كبيرة مستقبلا .
*عندما يستمر مدرب مع فريق لثلاث سنوات فانه يصنع له شكلا ثابتا ومميزا ويصل به الى درجة بعيدة من الانسجام والتجانس ويجعل اداءه اشبه بالماكينة التى يمكن ان تدور مستقبلا بدرجة عالية من الجودة والكفاءة حتي لو اختلف من يقوم بتشغيلها .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*وهج المنبر الأحمر::العاصفة العاجية:://
 زاكي الدين الصادق//
 انقضت الجولة الخامسة والعشرين وتبقت جولة التتويج والظفر باالكأس لم يخيب المريخ ظن محبيه والحق الاهلي بمن سبقوه ليحتفظ بصدارة الدوري ويضع قدمآ في منصة التتويج التي غاب عنها الموسم الماضي المريخ رغم الغيابات الكبيرة في تشكيلته اسعد الانصار و اودع رباعية نارية في الشباك الاهلاوية اتت علي مدار الشوطين با اقدام مهاجمه القناص كلتشي اوسونو الذي يثبت في كل مباراة انه لاعب من طينة العباقرة في تعامله مع الشباك وعاد مجددآ ليسجل الثنائية في شوط المباراة الاول الذي بدأ فيه اداء المريخ فاترآ بعض الشي لكن سرعان ما انتفضت الماكنة الحمراء بقيادة العاجي العاصفة اولفيه الذي تحرك با ايجابية كبيرة ممهدآ الطريق لنصر مريخي كبير اتي فيما بعد ولم يفوت اولفيه الفرصة عليه لينصب السيرك في مرمي الاهلي بهدف ثالث انتهي عليه شوط اللقاء الاول.
 عاد المريخ في الشوط الثاني ليكمل اللوحة بهدف رابع سجله محمد موسي اللاعب الذي نفض عنه الجنرال غبار الدكة ليضعه في طريقالتألق وقد كان.
 وهج احمر:-
 رغم غياب القيثارة صنع المريخ الفرجة واستطاع بجماعية الاداء ان يعوض فقد الامير الذي كان يشكل رمانة في خط وسط الاحمر وتيرمومتر لمستوي ايقاع الفريق وهنا يرجع الفضل للمدرب المميز كروجر الذي استطاع ان يوفر البدائل وان يصنع فريق بلا نواقص فاالمريخ في عهد الالماني بمن حضر وخير دليل علي ذلك الغياب المؤثر للعاجي باسكال وايضآ سيدا لكن المتابع للاداء المريخي في الفترة الاخيرة  سيعرف ان سر قوة المريخ في جماعية الاداء التي برع الجنرال في تنفيذها علي ارض الواقع .
 ابتعد سيدا ولم يغيب الق المريخ في وسط الملعب الذي اشعله راجي عبد العاطي وحسن كمال بحيوية رائعة وهذا مؤشر رائع ومطمئن لكل القاعدة الحمراء لان الوسط المريخي يزخر بلاعيبين مميزين ويشكلون عماد الفريق لسنوات ان حافظ المريخ عليهم.
 وهج اصفر:-
 تصرف غريب ومحبط الذي شهدناه في ملعب المريخ ولا ادري ما المغذي من ورائه فعند نهاية مباراة الاهلي وقفت جماهير المريخ لتحي لاعيبها باالاداء وتحتفل معهم لكنها فوجئت بااطفاء الانارة كاملة في الجهة الجنوبية للملعب ولا ادري لماذا يصر بعض اهل المريخ ان ينتقص افراح الحمر الميامين فمثل هذه التصرفات الغير مسؤلة لا معني لها وتجد كل الرفض والاستنكار من قبل عشاق المريخ الذيين يتدافعو باالمناكب لنصرة المريخ في الحل والترحال لياتي بعض المتبلطجين اداريآ ويسلبها لحظات من البهجة بتعكير صفوها بذلك التصرف المشين والمرفوض تمامآ.
 من قبل وفي موسم 2011فاز الاحمر بلقب الدوري وكان ختام المنافسة في ملعب الهلال ومع نهاية مباراة القمة هم من يدير ملعب الأزرق واطفي انارته ليجد هذا التصرف الادانة والاستنكار من قبل كل الاطياف المريخية و اولها مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ لياتي نفس التصرف اليوم وبصورة غير مبررة تمامآ ومحبطة للحد البعيد جماهير الاحمر ملح الملاعب وزلزالها لاتستحق هذا الاجحاف ياسادة.
 الدوري علي الختام والاحمر تمام التمام.
 المريخ قطار يجر خلفه العربات ومحطته الاخيرة منصة التتويج.
 تبقي لقاء السلاطين لتزف الصفوة عريسها اميرآ علي اندية الدوري السوداني.
 اولفيه عاصفة عاجية مدمرة اسقطت دفاعات الخصوم واجبرتها ان تطاطي.
 تغير الاباتشي خلال شوط اللقاء الاول حوله اكثر من علامة استفهام نرجو ان لايكون مصابآ.
 كروجر اوعد وفي طريقه للإيفاء بوعده الالماني مدرب قدير نرجو ان يجد التقيم المناسب من قبل الادارة المريخية ضمان وجود الالماني مهم للغاية فهذا المدرب قادر ان يهز الارض بفريق المريخ محليآ و افريقيآ.
 حسم الدوري مسائلة وقت وعلي الحالمين في المعسكر الأزرق ان يصحو علي فجر الحقيقة.
 تطاردو تجرو تقعدو الدوري  مختوم باالشمع الاحمر..
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*الذهب لايصدا .. انك فعلا عملة نادرة أسم على مسمى [ محمد النادر ] لك التقدير والثناء .. [العمله النادرة ] .. تتسرب الحروف من بين انامى قصرا لأننى لا اجد ما اعبر به عن ما يجيش فى دواخلى من فوائض التقدير لهذا المجهود الرائع والصنيع الجميل وسلمت يا آسر قلوب الصفوه المتذوقين بعطركم العابق وقلبك النقى الصادق وعقلك الناضج الحاذق فلك منى عذب الود وصدق الموده
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*.......
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*درر حمراء /// ودإبراهيم 

تروح إنشاء الله في 60

واصل قطار الزعيم مشواره نحو لقب الدوري الممتاز وتبقي له محطة اخيرة امام سلاطين الفاشر داخل القلعة الحمراء فقد تمكن قطار الأحمر من دهس سيد الأتيام ابناء مدينة ود مدني بقوة دفع رباعية منحت الاحمر إحساس البطل وفاحت رائحة الكأس بصورة كبيرة فقد تمكن ابناء كروجر الخبير من التغلب علي فرقة الأهلي مدني بعد اداء جاد في الشوط الأول الذي حسم فيه الأحمر المباراة بعد إحرازه ثلاثية جاءت عن طريق القاتل البارد كلتشي اوسونو بعد مرور ( 18) علي الشوط الأول وبعده بعشر دقائق عاد الأباتشي مرة اخري ليلدغ سيد الأتيام برأسية قوية في الدقيقة (29) وابي اوليفيه إلا ان يتوج مجهوده وتألقه في المباراة بهدف جميل بعد ان انطلق بالكرة من وسط الملعب ومررها إلي رمضان الذي حاول تمريرها إلي الأباتشي إلا ان المدافع اخرجها لتجد اوليفيه الذي سددها قويه صدها الحارس لتجد العاجي مرة اخري بالمرصاد ويسددها في المرمي هدفآ ثالثآ في الدقيقة (35) إنتهي علي الشوط الأول وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن البلدوزر محمد موسي من إحراز الهدف الرابع في الدقيقة (59) .
منذ بداية المباراة وضح إصرار نجوم الأحمر علي إحراز الأهداف وقد تحرك ثنائي المقدمه كلتشي واوليفيه كثيرآ ومن خلفهم رمضان وحسن كمال الذين ساندو الهجوم كثيرآ وكان الأداء رائعآ في الشوط الأول المجهود الكبير الذي بذله لاعبو الأحمر وتألق الجميع إبتداء من علي جعفر الذي إفتقده دفاع الأحمر كثيرآ حيث تميز في الكرات العالية وبقليل من التركيز سيصبح واحدآ من اساطير المريخ العظيم وأيضآ برز النجم الصلد امير كمال الذي يؤكد كل يوم انه الأفضل وانه الأنسب لخط الدفاع فقد شكل علي وامير ثنائية رائعة جدآ ولم نرصد اي خطأ لخط الدفاع سوي خطأ الهدف وخطأ اخر لعلي جعفر سددها مهاجم الأهلي عاليآ ولكن بخلتف ذلك إختفي عدم التفاهم وإختفي التمرير الخاطئ وإختفي عدم التركيز وفي خط الوسط كان علاء الدين نجمآ حقيقيآ وادي بقوة وثبات وشكل ساترآ دفاعيآ لخط الدفاع وشارك في الهجوم كثيرآ وايضأ واصل رمضان وراجي رحلة التألق اما حسن كمال فقد إجتهد كثيرآ في المباراة ونجد له العذر بإعتبار انه لم يشارك في اي مباراة رسمية وفي المقدمة اثبت اوليفيه انه مهاجم كبير ولا غني عنه في اي تشكيلة فهو يحرز ويصنع وإستحق نجومية اللقاء انا كلتشي فهما تحدثنا عنه فلن نجزيه ولن نعطيه حقه فقد اثبت بالأمس انه فعلآ مهاجم قناص ويستحق التجديد له ولكن كروجر سحبه بعد إحرازه هدفين ربما لانه عائد من إصابة لا يريد ان تتفاقم إصابته والبدلاء ايضآ لعبو بصورة جيدة واحرز محمد موسي هدف المريخ الرابع واجاد مرتضي كبير ولكن ضفر اكثر من التمرير الخاطئ بعد دخوله .
إنخفاض الأداء في الشوط الثاني مبرر لأن المريخ حسم النتيجه منذ الشوط الأول لذلك لم يلعب المريخ بنفس حماس الشوط الأول 
رسمت الجماهير لوحة زاهيه من خلال الحضور والتشجيع الذي لم يتوقف ولكن رغم ذلك لم يكن الحضور بالصورة المطلوبة ونتمني ان يرتفع الحضور في مباراة مسك الختام 
لا نريد مشجع يشاهد الختام من منزله ونريد ان تكون كل الصفوة في الملعب يوم الثلاثاء القادم بالقلعة الحمراء حتي نشارك جميعآ في ليلة الفوز بالدوري .
غادر كروجر إلي المانيا وعاد في نفس اليوم ليقوم بالإدارة الفنية وقد اثبت كروجر انه من افضل المدربين الذين عملو في المريخ 
عاد المريخ إلي الصدارة الجلس فيها الهلال يومآ واحدآ فقط ولكنها لم تستريح مع أبو الهل وعادت طائعة مختارة إلي الحبيب الأول 
هذه المباريات نحتاج فيها إلي النقاط فقط وليس الأداء وبالامس حققنا الأهم وليس لنا اراء علي الأداء سلبآ او إيجابآ بعد كسب النقاط.

درر متفرقة

* من أشهر الشوارع في الخرطوم ( شارع الستين ) ومن اشهر اغني محمود عبد العزيز ( تروح إنشاء في ستين ) ومن اشهر الجمل ( روح في ستين داهية ) وعد الدقائق في الساعة ( 60) وعد الثواني (60) وعدد نقاط المريخ (60) 
* ستين نقطة في عين الحسود 
* صدارة بجدارة و البطولة تتوقف علي ثلاث نقاط فقط تحت اقدام سلاطين الفاشر .
* مباراة التتويج تحتاج لجماهير الصفوة من داخل الإستاد وليس من منازلهم 
* الأربعاء القادم هو موعدنا من داخل القلعة الحمراء لتتويج الزعيم وزفه الأحمر علي عروسته الكأس الغالية .
* غاب سيدا فاجاد الفريق وغاب باسكال فأبدع المريخ ومع المريخ مش ح تقدر تغمض عينيك .
* ابدع الأباتشي ولكن كروجر خاف عليه من تفاقم الإصابة فأخرجه بعد إحرازه هدفين ليكون جاهزآ لمبارتي التتويج امام السلاطين والهلال في الكأس 
الحمد لله اولآ واخيرآ علي هذا الإنتصار ونتمني من اللاعبين ان يبذلو مجهودهم والمتبقي مبارتين فقط علي نهاية الموسم 

آخر درة 

اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء







*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الف شكر يا رائعين و ربنا يديكم العافية ..
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ياناس اكرم مالو شاكنو شكيتكم علي الله ياناس الهلال الكل مره محرشين الناس للشكاوي ضدنا
في حد فاهم حاجه اوضح لينا سبب الشكوي وفحواها
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

الذهب لايصدا .. انك فعلا عملة نادرة أسم على مسمى [ محمد النادر ] لك التقدير والثناء .. [العمله النادرة ] .. تتسرب الحروف من بين انامى قصرا لأننى لا اجد ما اعبر به عن ما يجيش فى دواخلى من فوائض التقدير لهذا المجهود الرائع والصنيع الجميل وسلمت يا آسر قلوب الصفوه المتذوقين بعطركم العابق وقلبك النقى الصادق وعقلك الناضج الحاذق فلك منى عذب الود وصدق الموده



حقيقه لقد أخجلت تواضعي بكلماتك التي تنسج على قلبي كا الذهب يديك العافيه يــ غالي

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

الف شكر يا رائعين و ربنا يديكم العافية ..



تسلم يـــ غالي يديك العافيه 

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الخميس 14 نوفمبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد : 

• ادانة اكرم بالاعتداء ...وبطولة الممتاز زرقاء 
•قائد الازرق يتحسر علي هبوط الموردة ويطالب باستثنائها بقرار جمهوري





ناس الاتياس ديل لازالو في حلمهم  -وكيف لمن يفشل في الميدان ان يجاري الفرق الاخرى ان يتم استثنائه بقرار اداري؟؟ لو كان قائد الهلال جاهل ناس الاتياس مافيهم عاقل يسحب الكلام الفارغ دا؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مشكورين شباب ود النادر وابوالبنات وكسلاوي للمعلومات الدسمة المتجددة
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الاصابة تحرم كلتشي من اكمال المباراة امام الاهلي امس الاول




اجرى مدرب المريخ الالماني مايكل كروجر تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب كلتشي اوسونوا صاحب الهدفين الاول والثاني مصابا وحل بدلا عنه اللاعب محمد موسي قبل نهاية الشوط الاول بست دقائق .










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مدرب المريخ: الأهلي فلت من هزيمة كبيرة واستبدلت كلتشي لأنه عائد من اصابة



اكد المدرب الالماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ أن فريقه لم يؤدي بشكل جيد في بداية مباراته أمام أهلي مدني مساء اليوم بيد أنه قال إن الهدف الذي أحرزه المريخ أتاح الفرصة للاعبين للتحكم في مجريات المباراة والوصول لشباك الضيوف مرتين في الحصة الأولى قبل أن يضيفوا هدفاً رابعاً في الحصة الثانية وأبان كلتشي أن المباراة حُسمت منذ الشوط الأول وافاد كروجر ان المريخ كان يمكن أن يفوز بأكثر من ستة أو سبعة أهداف لو استغل لاعبو المريخ الفرص الكثيرة , واعتبر كروجر محمد موسي مكسب كبير لأنه واصل تسجيله للاهداف , وكشف كروجر عن أنه فضّل سحب كلتشي للمحافظة عليه  من تفاقم الاصابة التى عاد منها , وقلل من تاثير غياب هيثم مصطفي وباسكال على اداء الفريق امام الاهلي … يذكر أن المريخ كان سحق أهلي مدني برباعية مقابل هدف مستعيداً الصدارة رافعاً رصيده إلى 60 نقطة وبفارق نقطتين عن منافسه الهلال فيما أطاحت الهزيمة اهلي مدني رسمياً من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.



يا اخوانا حيرتونا الراجل طلع مصاب ولا تفاديا لتفاقم الاصابة
افتونا

الف شكر صفوة اونلاين
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*شكرا أيها الصفوة اﻷخيار محمد النادر و أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووورين يــــ صفوه للمرور يديكم العافيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اتجاه لتعين مجلس ادارة جديد للموردة 

طالب اقطاب ورموز الموردة خلال اجتماعهم امس بتخليصهم مما يسمى بمجلس المشجعين و طالبت حنان خالد الوزير بالتدخل لعلاج مشاكل الموردة حتى تعود كم كانت ويتوقع ان يتم اعلان مجلس خلال الايام المقبلة بعد المذكرة التي رفعها الاقطاب للوزير بخصوص الوضع في النادي
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاهلي شندي يقترب من اعادة قيد باسيرو 

وافق اللاعب باسيرو على تجديد تعاقده مع نادي الاهلي شندي خلال التسجيلات المقبلة بعد جلسة جمعته بالرئيس حسن العقيد بالامس ويتوقع ان يحسم المجلس الامر قبل مباراة الفريق امام الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------

